# The new Kindle (available for pre-order now)



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Now that it's becoming official, let's start this new thread on the new Kindle, coming next month!

There are two versions:

3G: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002FQJT3Q?tag=kbpst-20

WiFi: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Y27P3M?tag=kbpst-20

(The above links are now active.)



http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703940904575395433036454208.html

Excerpt:

"Amazon.com Inc. plans to release a cheaper Kindle e-reader next month, said Chief Executive Jeff Bezos, laying out a strategy to go "mass market" with an inexpensive gadget designed to do just one thing: sell digital books from Amazon.

The new Kindle features a screen with increased gray-scale contrast, a battery that lasts for a month, and a slightly smaller size. It will come in two flavors: one with Wi-Fi and 3G Internet connections selling for $189, the other with Wi-Fi only for $139. The latter will be among the cheapest wireless-equipped e-readers on the market, at least for now.

"We developed this device for serious readers. At these price points, it may be much broader than that," said Mr. Bezos in an interview. "People will buy them for their kids. People won't share Kindles any more."

Amazon will begin taking orders Thursday and the new models will begin shipping Aug. 27 to customers in 140 countries."


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

> The new Kindle features a screen with increased gray-scale contrast,* a battery that lasts for a month*, and a slightly smaller size. It will come in two flavors: one with Wi-Fi and 3G Internet connections selling for $189, the other with Wi-Fi only for $139. The latter will be among the cheapest wireless-equipped e-readers on the market, at least for now.





> Instead, Mr. Bezos said Amazon spends its time focusing on more subtle improvements to the Kindle's reading experience. For example, *the device is 21% smaller*, even though it has the same six-inch screen as its predecessor. Potential distractions on the screen-like the bar at the top featuring the title of the book-have been removed or minimize


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My prediction: the WiFi version of this will take off. You don't need to be "always connected" with an e-book reader. And that price looks great.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree Harvey. At $139 I'd buy one for each of the BRATs (along with a SquareTrade warranty for each)


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am so happy that Bezos is keeping this as a "dedicated e-book reader" instead of trying to be all things to all people.   I agree, the WiFi is going to take off at that price point of $139.00.  I want to see it first before making a decision, I do like the title bar at the top but then again, I could just be use to my K2.  Will be watching for tomorrow.  I hope Amazon cranked up the server juice for the hit it is going to take from people going to the website - lol!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!  This is great news to me because, even though I have no plans to upgrade my K1, it means that Amazon is committed to the Kindle for some years to come! 

Betsy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm still attracted to the 3G one myself... but I'd get the cheaper one for a kid.

*Awesome*

I can't wait until they release photos!!

Vicki


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This from Engadget: http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/28/new-amazon-kindle-announced-139-wifi-only-version-and-189-3g/



> We had a chance to play with the device for a short while during a meeting with the company, and we can report that the Kindle is still very much the reading device you know and love (or hate... depending on your preferences). The build quality and materials used did seem slightly more polished than the previous version, and we really liked the new, more subtle rocker. We can also attest to screen refreshes and overall navigation feeling noticeably more responsive and snappy compared with the previous generation. Amazon was showing off a jacket accessory which will be made available at launch that includes a small, pull-out light for late-night reading sessions. We're sure it will please a lot of folks eager to keep their partners undisturbed while they tear through The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. We'll have a full review as soon as we can get our hands on the device, and some images for your perusal coming soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

OOH!!!



> *The internal storage on the device has been cranked to 4GB*, and the battery life is now rated at a month with no wireless, and 10 days with wireless switched on


and it looks like there will be a choice of colors:



> will now come in two colors (graphite, like its big brother the DX, and the original white).


and one more quote:



> *The rocker is now more compact and flush with the device, and the side buttons have been modified in length to emphasize the forward paddles, while the back buttons have been downsized*. Software wise, there are some interesting new features, the most notable being the inclusion of an "experimental" Webkit-based browser.


I need pictures...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

luvmy4brats said:


> I agree Harvey. At $139 I'd buy one for each of the BRATs (along with a SquareTrade warranty for each)


Yep - this now gets to the price point where my three kids just might end up with one each.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

4 GB!!!!!  Getting excited!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Victorine said:


> I'm still attracted to the 3G one myself... but I'd get the cheaper one for a kid.
> 
> *Awesome*
> 
> ...


me too


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

This is great  Now does anyone have advice for people like me who just placed their order yesterday? Cancel it now? Or cross my fingers and hope I'll get one of those shiny new Kindles?


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! This is great news to me because, even though I have no plans to upgrade my K1, it means that Amazon is committed to the Kindle for some years to come!
> 
> Betsy


I have never had any doubt about that.

Now... do I need the 3G or not...


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

From Tech Flash
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/07/amazon_unveils_next-gen_kindle_for_189_wi-fi_only_version_for_139.html

Don't know if the picture in the article is the real McCoy so take it with a grain....if you know what I mean. Looks like it could be authentic.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Waiting on pics, but if the keyboard is "minimized" like on the DX, I'll be sorely tempted. Also waiting on overall dimensions, etc for "compatibility" with my Oberons...

I will say... Hooray for a WiFi only version!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

From Engadget:

"Software wise, there are some interesting new features, the most notable being the inclusion of an "experimental" Webkit-based browser."

Hmm... maybe I need the 3G after all...


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Pictures! http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/28/new-amazon-kindle-announced-139-wifi-only-version-and-189-3g/


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

akpak said:


> Waiting on pics, but if the keyboard is "minimized" like on the DX, I'll be sorely tempted. Also waiting on overall dimensions, etc for "compatibility" with my Oberons...


From what I've read, it won't work with existing cases. Screen-size is the same, but they've shrunk the body!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

More courtesy of Engadget:


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Next Page, Prev Page and Home look substantially smaller.  I like, I like.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

So now I just need to figure out if I need the 3G option or not...


----------



## philvan (May 26, 2010)

Never mind the kids, I just might be getting one myself. My kids are in their thirties - with any luck they might buy this for me - dang father's day & my birthday have gone and Christmas is a long way off.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

dimples said:


> This is great  Now does anyone have advice for people like me who just placed their order yesterday? Cancel it now? Or cross my fingers and hope I'll get one of those shiny new Kindles?


Well, I'd wait until they announce it tomorrow, they may send you an email saying that they'll switch your order over to the new one.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

For $139, that almost makes it a throw away item. Buy it, use it and when something better/newer comes along just give it away for someone to try ebook readers and buy your self the something new. The WiFi version will also save Amazon a few pennies on book downloads.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, is this considered a K4?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

if thats it I 'll have to seriously start saving


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

No numbers on the keyboard.  All my tags have a number in them.  Ah well.

I'll be interested to see how well the page buttons work.  Something about their narrow width intimidates me, though they make the device sleeker looking.  The rocker switch rather than the 5-way is probably a plus.

And of course, current covers won't work.

I'll be interested to see the reviews!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

More courtesy of Engadget:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It appears it has next & previous page buttons on both sides now. That will make lots of people happy.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It appears it has next & previous page buttons on both sides now. That will make lots of people happy.


Your right, they have moved the Home and Menu buttons below. Nice! Me thinks I am ordering tomorrow. The good news is I have 30 days to check it out.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, that's a thing of beauty.  

This is going to sound really stupid, but for me and those like me who are not quite sure how WiFi works.....

I'm confused about the 3G vs. WiFi thing.  I *think* with either, you can still plug in a USB cord to load books from your computer (like Smashwords books etc...)  But the difference is when you want to download something you bought from Amazon wirelessly.  With 3G, you can do it anywhere, but with WiFi only,  you have to be near WiFi, like my home computer (which does have a wireless router) or at Starbucks or somewhere.  Do I have that right?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are the links! They're not functional yet, but these are from the press release (with our affiliate tag* added). These links should be live later tonight.

3G: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002FQJT3Q?tag=kbpst-20

WiFi: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Y27P3M?tag=kbpst-20

_(This site runs on love and affiliate sales.)_

_Update: links are live!_


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> I'm confused about the 3G vs. WiFi thing. I *think* with either, you can still plug in a USB cord to load books from your computer (like Smashwords books etc...) But the difference is when you want to download something you bought from Amazon wirelessly. With 3G, you can do it anywhere, but with WiFi only, you have to be near WiFi, like my home computer (which does have a wireless router) or at Starbucks or somewhere. Do I have that right?


Yep. That's right.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's the official Amazon press release. Looks like it was intended to go out tomorrow. I think the WSJ might have slipped up on announcing this today.

ANNOUNCING A NEW GENERATION OF KINDLE: THE ALL-NEW KINDLE IS SMALLER, LIGHTER, AND FASTER, WITH 50 PERCENT BETTER CONTRAST

Kindle's revolutionary wireless delivery and massive selection of content-now in a 21 percent smaller and 15 percent lighter design, with 50 percent better contrast, 20 percent faster page turns, up to one month of battery life, double the storage, and more-only $189, and still with free 3G wireless

Amazon also introduces new Kindle family member: Kindle Wi-Fi-only $139

SEATTLE-July 29, 2010-(NASDAQ: AMZN)-Millions of people are already reading on Kindles and Kindle is the #1 bestselling item on Amazon.com for two years running. It's also the most-wished-for, most-gifted, and has the most 5-star reviews of any product on Amazon.com. Today, Amazon.com is excited to introduce a new generation of Kindle. The all-new Kindle has a new electronic-ink screen with 50 percent better contrast than any other e-reader, a new sleek design with a 21 percent smaller body while still keeping the same 6-inch-size reading area, and a 15 percent lighter weight at just 8.7 ounces. The new Kindle also offers 20 percent faster page turns, up to one month of battery life, double the storage to 3,500 books, built-in Wi-Fi, a graphite color option and more-all for only $189, and still with free 3G wireless-no monthly bills or annual contracts.

Also today, Amazon introduced a new addition to its family of portable reading devices-Kindle Wi-Fi. Readers who don't need the convenience of free 3G wireless can now enjoy the new generation Kindle for the lower price of only $139. The all-new Kindle and Kindle Wi-Fi are now available for pre-order at www.amazon.com/kindle3G and www.amazon.com/kindleWi-Fi, and will ship to customers in over 140 countries and 30 territories beginning August 27.

Kindle offers the largest selection of the most popular books people want to read. The U.S. Kindle Store now has more than 630,000 books, including New Releases and 109 of 111 New York Times Best Sellers. Over 510,000 of these books are $9.99 or less, including 80 New York Times Best Sellers. Over 1.8 million free, out-of-copyright, pre-1923 books are also available to read on Kindle. Kindle lets you buy your books once and read them everywhere-on Kindle, Kindle DX, iPad, iPod touch, iPhone, Mac, PC, BlackBerry, and Android-based devices. Amazon's Whispersync technology syncs your place across devices, so you can pick up where you left off. With Kindle Worry-Free Archive, books you purchase from the Kindle Store are automatically backed up online in your Kindle library on Amazon where they can be re-downloaded wirelessly for free, anytime.

More than 235,000 books have been added to the Kindle Store in just the last six months, including New York Times Best Sellers "The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest," "The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks" and "The Passage." The Kindle Store also recently added 20 contemporary classics from the Wylie Agency's new "Odyssey Editions" imprint that are available for the first time as e-books and exclusively in the Kindle Store, including John Updike's Pulitzer Prize-winning Rabbit series, Vladimir Nabokov's "Lolita," Norman Mailer's "The Naked and the Dead," Philip Roth's "Portnoy's Complaint" and Ralph Ellison's "Invisible Man."

"Kindle is the best-selling product on Amazon for two years running. We lowered the price to $189 and sales growth tripled. Now, we are excited to introduce a new generation Kindle that is smaller, lighter, and faster, with 50 percent better contrast. Readers are going to do a double take when they see Kindle's bright new screen and feel how remarkably light the smaller 8.7 ounce design feels in one hand," said Jeff Bezos, Amazon.com Founder & CEO. "If you don't need the convenience of 3G wireless, we have an incredible new price point-$139 for Kindle Wi-Fi. Kindle Wi-Fi has all the same features, same bookstore, same high-contrast electronic paper display, and it's even a tiny bit lighter at 8.5 ounces. At this price point, many people are going to buy multiple units for the home and family."

All New, High-Contrast E-Ink Screen, Read in Bright Sunlight: The new Kindle uses Amazon's all-new electronic ink display with 50 percent better contrast for the clearest text and sharpest images. No other e-reader has this screen or this level of contrast. Unlike LCD screens, Kindle's paper-like display looks and reads like real paper, with no glare, even in bright sunlight.

New Proprietary Screen Technology-Faster Page Turns, New and Improved Fonts: Kindle's all-new, high-contrast electronic ink display is further optimized with Amazon's proprietary waveform and font technology to make pages turn faster and fonts sharper. Waveform is a series of electronic pulses that move black and white electronic ink particles to achieve a final gray level for an image or text. Amazon tuned the new Kindle's waveform and controller mechanism to make page turning 20 percent faster. In addition, this waveform tuning combined with new hand-built, custom fonts and font-hinting make words and letters more crisp, clear, and natural-looking. Font hints are instructions, written as code, that control points on a font character's line and improve legibility at small font sizes where few pixels are available. Hinting is a mix of aesthetic judgments and complicated technical strategies. Amazon designed its proprietary font-hinting to optimize specifically for the special characteristics of electronic ink.

New Sleek Design, Lighter Than a Paperback: The new Kindle has a 21 percent smaller body while still keeping the same 6-inch-size reading area. At only 8.7 ounces, the new Kindle is 15 percent lighter and still 1/3 of an inch thin, making it lighter than a paperback and thinner than a magazine. With Kindle you can read comfortably and naturally with just one hand for hours. The new Kindle Wi-Fi is even lighter at just 8.5 ounces.

Double the Storage, Holds 3,500 Books: The new Kindle has double the storage so you can carry up to 3,500 books.
Up To One Month of Battery Life: The new Kindle has up to one month of battery life with wireless off. Keep wireless on and your Kindle will have battery life of up to 10 days.

Free 3G Wireless: Kindle offers free 3G wireless, which means no annual contracts and no monthly fees. Global Wireless Coverage: Kindle is the only e-reader that lets you travel the globe and still get books in under 60 seconds with wireless coverage in over 100 countries and territories.

New Built-In Wi-Fi: In addition to free 3G wireless, Kindle now has built-in Wi-Fi support. Kindle owners will now be able to connect to Wi-Fi hotspots at home or on the road. Readers who don't need the convenience of free 3G wireless can purchase the new Kindle Wi-Fi for only $139 and download content over Wi-Fi. Amazon is offering free Wi-Fi access at AT&T Wi-Fi hotspots across the U.S. for shopping and downloading Kindle content-no AT&T registration, sign-in, or password required.

Quieter Page Turn Buttons: Quieter page turns means you can read all night without disturbing your partner.

Share Meaningful Passages: Share meaningful passages with friends and family with built-in Twitter and Facebook integration.

Simple to Use: Kindle is ready to use right out of the box - no setup, no software to install, no computer required.

Books in 60 Seconds: With fast, free wireless delivery, you can start reading books on Kindle in less than 60 seconds.

Massive Selection: The Kindle Store has over 630,000 books, including 109 of 111 New York Times Best Sellers, plus audiobooks, periodicals and blogs.

Free, Out-of-Copyright Books: Over 1.8 million free, out-of-copyright, pre-1923 books such as "Pride and Prejudice" are available to read on Kindle.

Low Book Prices: Over 510,000 of the 630,000 books in the Kindle Store are $9.99 or less, including 80 New York Times Best Sellers.

Free Book Samples: First chapters of Kindle books are available to download and read for free before you decide to buy.

Read Everywhere with Whispersync: Kindle books can be read on your Kindle, iPhone, iPad, PC, Mac, BlackBerry, and Android-based devices. Amazon's Whispersync technology syncs your place across devices, so you can pick up where you left off.

Worry-Free Archive: Books purchased from the Kindle Store are automatically backed up online in your Kindle library on Amazon where they can be re-downloaded wirelessly for free, anytime.

Improved PDF Reader: The new Kindle uses an improved built-in PDF reader with new dictionary lookup, notes and highlights, and support for password protected PDFs.

New WebKit-based Browser (experimental): The new Kindle uses a new web browser based on the industry-leading open source Web browser engine, WebKit. The updated browser is faster, easier to navigate, and provides a new "article mode" feature that simplifies web pages to just the main text- based content for easier reading. Web browsing with Kindle over 3G or Wi-Fi is free.

New Voice Guide: With Text-to-Speech, Kindle can read out loud to you. New Text-to-Speech enabled menus allow customers to navigate Kindle without having to read menu options. In addition to listening to books aloud, users now have the option of listening to content listings on the home screen, item descriptions, and all menu options.

New Lighted Leather Cover: The all-new Kindle cover features an integrated, retractable reading light that lets you read comfortably anytime, anywhere. The light is a permanent part of the cover, so it's always with you, and hides away into the cover when not in use. The high-quality LED light illuminates Kindle's entire paper-like display, adding brightness without adding glare. Amazon's patent-pending hinge system secures Kindle in place and conducts electricity from Kindle's battery to the reading light, eliminating the need for batteries. The conductive hinges are gold-plated to ensure a reliable electrical connection. Gold is used because of its ability to make good electrical contact even with low force and for its corrosion resistance. The Kindle cover is sold separately.

Customers can discover full details and pre-order the new Kindle and Kindle Wi-Fi starting today at www.amazon.com/kindle3G and www.amazon.com/kindleWi-Fi. For new high-resolution images of the new generation Kindle, visit www.amazon.com/pr/kindle/images.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't understand the attraction to wi-fi. I hate it, it is much slower in our house than my iphone 3g, and I don't use it at all out side of the house because it is hard to find a network that isn't locked. Guess I'm just in a weird spot.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> No numbers on the keyboard. All my tags have a number in them. Ah well.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how well the page buttons work. Something about their narrow width intimidates me, though they make the device sleeker looking. The rocker switch rather than the 5-way is probably a plus.
> 
> ...


The DX has never had numbers on the keyboard, but you can type numbers by using the alt key.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but we will still have Collections on the new Kindle, correct?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but we will still have Collections on the new Kindle, correct?


I can't see them getting rid of them.

I may have to get the new one for this reason alone:



> Quieter Page Turn Buttons


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not crazy about the smaller size. The size of the K2 is perfect. I feel bad for everyone who wants one but has invested a lot in skins and covers which will be useless on the new Kindles! It looks gorgeous but I think it's too small for me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The DXG has Collections so the new models will have collections.

They look great.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Interesting, I don't see them on the Amazon webpage yet.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Interesting, I don't see them on the Amazon webpage yet.


They're not supposed to be available until tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff Bezos is supposed to be on Charlie Rose tonight. Maybe he'll show it then.

(What channel is Charlie Rose on?)


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you all for answering my question.  Is it me or is Harvey quick on the update.  He got those pictures up on the boards quick.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Jeff Bezos is supposed to be on Charlie Rose tonight. Maybe he'll show it then.
> 
> (What channel is Charlie Rose on?)


Usually your local PBS station.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I'm not crazy about the smaller size.


Oh man, I sure am. 21% smaller, with "smaller" keyboard and I'm sold.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can watch the Charlie Rose interview tomorrow on the website:

http://www.charlierose.com/


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, now I can talk about it.  I was approached by Amazon to do some video for them on this device after a survey, so I actually got a hands on.  I'll comment once the news is 'official'.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks like the on off slider has been moved to the bottom. It's hard to tell though....


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Okay, now I can talk about it. I was approached by Amazon to do some video for them on this device after a survey, so I actually got a hands on. I'll comment once the news is 'official'.


Jesslyn, with Harvey posting the release, isn't that "official"? Just asking.


----------



## endymion (Jun 24, 2010)

The cover with a reading light sounds interesting too. Wonder what will happen to my order for the out of stock K2


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I love the idea of smaller size, with the screen remaining just as large. It will take up less room in my purse. The only thing is that the Oberon cover from my k2i may not fit it any more. Guess we will find out soon.

And completely out of left field, with no warning - - a battery life of a MONTH?  WOW!! Now that, I like. I also like the $139 price tag on the wi-fi version. 

We are planning to go on vacation for a few days to a week on Friday, so I can't really order it until we get back. I hope there are some left.    Meanwhile, I can ponder the choice .... 3G for an extra $50? Or wi-fi for $50 less?  Maybe I should flip a coin.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> I love the idea of smaller size, with the screen remaining just as large. It will take up less room in my purse. The only thing is that the Oberon cover from my k2i may not fit it any more. Guess we will find out soon.
> 
> And completely out of left field, with no warning - - a battery life of a MONTH? WOW!! Now that, I like. I also like the $139 price tag on the wi-fi version.
> 
> We are planning to go on vacation for a few days to a week on Thursday, so I can't really order it until we get back. I hope there are some left.  Meanwhile, I can ponder the choice .... 3G for an extra $50? Or wi-fi for $50 less? Maybe I should flip a coin.


They're not shipping until the end of August so you'll be able to order one. 


> Amazon will begin taking orders Thursday and the new models will begin shipping Aug. 27 to customers in 140 countries."


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> They're not shipping until the end of August so you'll be able to order one.


Oh GREAT!!! I didn't catch that. Thanks.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> Jesslyn, with Harvey posting the release, isn't that "official"? Just asking.


I signed an NDA, and was told they'd send an email when I could say, but that it would be after the official release. None of the info is on the Amazon page yet, just from a site who got info early, I guess.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

So now, none of my covers will fit, nor any of the decalgirl skins if I decide to upgrade.  I really would just have preferred a better quality display and everything else stay the same.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Oberon is going to have to make new covers


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> I signed an NDA, and was told they'd send an email when I could say, but that it would be after the official release. None of the info is on the Amazon page yet, just from a site who got info early, I guess.


Ok, so make us wait. We will forgive you this one time (wink wink) cause I know when you can talk about it, you will provide great info. You always do!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

chilady1 said:


> Thank you all for answering my question. Is it me or is Harvey quick on the update. He got those pictures up on the boards quick.


I happened to be on Facebook and saw Heather's status update about it. Good timing - - and thanks to Heather!!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> So now, none of my covers will fit, nor any of the decalgirl skins if I decide to upgrade. I really would just have preferred a better quality display and everything else stay the same.


One of the reasons I won't be upgrading is the my Oberons won't fit. Also, nothing else really makes me scream "GOTTA HAVE IT!!"

I personally DONT like that it's smaller, and dont like the new arrangement of buttons, or how small the page turn buttons are.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

RiddleMeThis said:


> One of the reasons I won't be upgrading is the my Oberons won't fit.


It looks like there's enough that I wanted out of the K3 that I will be upgrading. So FYI, if anyone wants Oberons for a K2 (with corners), I've posted mine for sale in the sell/barter forum 

I can't let go of the K2 itself quite yet, since I'm going on vacation for a week on Aug 28th... And I'll be darned if I'm going to go a week away from home without a Kindle.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Gotta feel sorry for Oberon - they just launched a whole new product range.  

I was getting my son's girlfriends a kindle each for Christmas (they are keepers) and I received the decalgirls for them yesterday.  Now they are useless, and the postage back to the US from Australia means I will lose more money.  I am quite grumpy about all this to be honest.  Maybe I can pick up some second hand kindles when people upgrade.

I ordered a couple of kindles the day they became unavailable; we have to buy the wall charger separately for Australia; today I received an email to say the power charger had shipped.  Hmm.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Gotta feel sorry for Oberon - they just launched a whole new product range.


I don't think you need to feel bad for them.... A situation like this is why they run a make-to-order business.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I have one question, though I'm drooling over it right now...


Where the hell are the number keys?!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I think it is set up like the DX, you hit the up arrow key and the letters on the top row have the numbers


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

LauraB said:


> I think it is set up like the DX, you hit the up arrow key and the letters on the top row have the numbers


But I don't see a smaller number on the upper right side of the top row of keys like on the Dx...


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

RiddleMeThis said:


> One of the reasons I won't be upgrading is the my Oberons won't fit. Also, nothing else really makes me scream "GOTTA HAVE IT!!"
> 
> I personally DONT like that it's smaller, and dont like the new arrangement of buttons, or how small the page turn buttons are.


If my Oberon doesn't fit, then I will be hoping that they make the red hummingbird cover for the k3!  Or so many others.

Did anybody notice that it looks like it doesn't have the same 5-way controller (that cracked for so many people)? It looks like it has a 5-way controller pad that doesn't stick up.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Varin said:


> But I don't see a smaller number on the upper right side of the top row of keys like on the Dx...


Maybe they are in the symbol menu, I talked with a kindle tech (not CS but the tech tech) several months ago about my DX and we discussed how much "nicer" that would be then with up arrow thing.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> If my Oberon doesn't fit, then I will be hoping that they make the red hummingbird cover for the k3!  Or so many others.


I really really dislike Oberons corner system, and they are discontinuing the veclro, so even if they make the design the same, getting another Oberon just isn't an option for me.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

LauraB said:


> Maybe they are in the symbol menu, I talked with a kindle tech (not CS but the tech tech) several months ago about my DX and we discussed how much "nicer" that would be then with up arrow thing.


I might not like that, if I'm searching for a location number, it could be up to a four digit number, and to have to hit symbol three or four times.....

I do like the new directional pad, though. Not because my old DX joystick broke, I found the joystick worked just fine, but that might be better...


----------



## GMUHistorian (Jul 1, 2009)

It looks like the number keys have been removed. There is a "Sym" key where you'll probably find them. 

I'm glad I placed my Kindle order yesterday. Hopefully I'll get an email from Amazon soon about whether I want to order the $189 version or "downgrade" to the WiFi only version. At this point I think I'll get the 3G version because I was going to spend that amount of money anyway, I might as well get the device that will allow me to purchase books anywhere and any time I want. 

Now I just hope Javo cranks out some new covers quickly. Lately I've repeatedly found a good use for a cover with a stand like the ones from Javo. Because I don't have a "significant other" to disturb in bed I'm not as interested in the jacket from Amazon but might get it anyway if there are no other cover options available at the end of August. Personally I think that all of the major accessory manufacturers probably knew about this device well in advance and will have covers to roll out on launch day.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I did some fiddling with pics, and if the screen is the same exact size, it looks like the new K3 will be about 7.25" long and 4.6" wide (the K2 is 8" long and 5.3" wide).  I suppose if your Oberon had Velcro, it would still be okay (just a little roomy).  Mine have corners, alas!


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm screaming GOTTA HAVE IT!  I've had a K1 for over two years and while it has some life left, I feel now is the time to update to the better screen and I actually like the smaller form factor (keeping the same screen size).  Love it!   I'm so happy with this new direction for Amazon.  I think a cheaper, dedicated ereader, that works well, is totally the way to go for Amazon.  I haven't figured out which I'll go for.  I really like the ability to order books where ever I am, but I have wireless in my house.

I also have an oberon that fits my K1,  I'll either pass it on with the K1 to one of my kids, or try to find a journal that fits it. My oldest read a few of my kindle books this summer on her ipod.  A K1 would be a great upgrade for that.  

I'll try to catch the Charlie Rose show tonight!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hubby is getting my K2 and I will be ordering my new Kindle with 3G tonight if the page is up.  This is the upgrade I have been waiting for.  With the graphite cover, no need for a skin anymore.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it's the right direction but I will not be returning my DX, I may pickup a wifi tho...


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Varin said:


> I might not like that, if I'm searching for a location number, it could be up to a four digit number, and to have to hit symbol three or four times.....


Scarlet said that on the DX the numbers can be accessed with the alt key, possibly will be the same with the K3.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

LauraB said:


> I don't understand the attraction to wi-fi. I hate it, it is much slower in our house than my iphone 3g, and I don't use it at all out side of the house because it is hard to find a network that isn't locked. Guess I'm just in a weird spot.


Ditto! I live in NYC and wifi is basically useless. Free 3G is totally worth it.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Scarlet said that on the DX the numbers can be accessed with the alt key, possibly will be the same with the K3.


Yeah, but Alt+ what?

On the KDX, You hold the Alt Button and then select one of the buttons on the top row (QWERTY) each with a number in addition to the letter.

But on the pictures I've seen so far, the top row of letters doesn't have a number on it as well.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I may order late tonight or early tomorrow too!  Just need to figure out which I want...


Wow! things are moving fast on this thread!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm sticking with my K2 till it dies.  It's good to know there will be a newer model available when the time comes.

I'm not thrilled about the possible incompatibility with the existing covers...but what can you do?  Teaches me the lesson to not invest in fancy covers ever again.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not sure this has been mentioned here yet:



> New text-to-speech enabled menus allow you to navigate the Kindle without having to read menu options. You can not only listen to books aloud (certain ones, anyway) but content listings on the home screen, item descriptions, and all menu options.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

And a blurb about the case:



> The case. The Kindle's case-sold separately for a pricey $59.99-*taps into the device's batter when needed to provide a built in light for nighttime reading.* Looks handy, but the cover costs nearly half as much as the Wi-Fi-only Kindle.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Double the battery life - wow!  I'm amazed with how long my battery lasts on my K2, it is so much longer than any other device I own.

Now I have to decide if I want to upgrade.  I like the dark color, better contrast, improved PDF support, lighter weight.  Not sure if I like the new keyboard layout.  

When the reviews come out I'll make my decision then.  I don't want to buy one until covers and skins are ready for it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

If the improved screen is anything like the screen resolution on my new KDXg, that alone is enough for me to upgrade my K2.  I'll probably sell my K1 and K2 and stick with the K3g and the KDXg.

I'm wondering how one would search for a title in the Kindle Store that has numbers in it with no numbers on the keyboard??


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Order page just popped up on Amazon!!!!!!

3G: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002FQJT3Q?tag=kbpst-20

WiFi: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Y27P3M?tag=kbpst-20

EDIT: Thanks for adding the links, mods. I was so excited I forgot to do it!


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not sure this has been mentioned here yet:
> 
> 
> > New text-to-speech enabled menus allow you to navigate the Kindle without having to read menu options. You can not only listen to books aloud (certain ones, anyway) but content listings on the home screen, item descriptions, and all menu options.


 
Maybe this will encourage the publishers to re-enable tts!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks like I'll be upgrading my "carry around" K2 to the new Kindle. Having used the KDXG for a couple weeks now, the screen is AMAZING and I'll still want that extra screen space for reading at home. But the smaller Kindle will be great for slipping into my purse on the go.

Time to re-skin my K2 and set it up to "loan" to my mom.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Here are the links! They're not functional yet, but these are from the press release (with our affiliate tag* added). These links should be live later tonight.
> 3G: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002FQJT3Q?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> WiFi: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Y27P3M?tag=kbpst-20
> ...


Bump! They're active now....


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Has anyone else seen THIS:


"Improved PDF Reader: The new Kindle uses an improved built-in PDF reader with new dictionary lookup, notes and highlights, and support for password protected PDFs.

*dies happy*

If they don't push this to the Graphite KDX I'm killing everyone.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Harvey said:
> 
> 
> > Now that it's becoming official, let's start this new thread on the new Kindle, coming next month!
> ...


Hmm. Still not working here, I get a page not found.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The link worked for me.  Mine is officially on pre-order.
(does happy dance!!)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

meglet said:


> Bump! They're active now....
> 
> Hmm. Still not working here, I get a page not found.


They're working for me. Maybe close your browser window and re-open it.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Yes!  Just ordered one in Graphite using the link from Harvey.  Can't wait.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm officially on preorder too. . .(yes I used Harvey's link in the first post!) Going for the 3G version in graphite. . . . just got back from choir practice and saw Heather's post on Facebook. . . .then came directly here. . .now checking out the case with light. . .

Woo Hoo!

. .nope. . .not going to get the one with the light. . .I've got lights. . . . .must decide between red and blue. . . . . .


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

meglet said:


> Bump! They're active now....
> 
> Hmm. Still not working here, I get a page not found.


Just my internet flaking as usual, I'm sure. Working now, 3G version is ordered! Now to think about a case. Order the Amazon one just in case, or hope someone has a new one out by then??


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ordered the Graphite 3G and a Burnt Orange case w/light. Cancelled the K2 placeholder order I made this morning.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a thread for those of us on Kindle Watch 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30621.0.html


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here are the dimensions:

7.5" x 4.8" x 0.335"
8.7 ounces (8.5 for wifi only)


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

It's up on Amazon! Order placed! Woo-Hoo!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I ordered the graphite 3G model. No case ordered yet but am going now to look at them.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Varin said:


> Yeah, but Alt+ what?
> 
> On the KDX, You hold the Alt Button and then select one of the buttons on the top row (QWERTY) each with a number in addition to the letter.
> 
> But on the pictures I've seen so far, the top row of letters doesn't have a number on it as well.


On the DX, it's alt + the number you want. The numbers are incorporated on the top line of the qwerty keyboard. They are written on the keys, so you see what you're picking.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It seems that only the graphite is available to Australia for both 3g and wireless only versions. The links work fine for me, although we then get diverted to an international page.
On the order page it shows the dimensions of the K2 and the new kindle as a picture. It seems it is about half an inch narrower, and half an inch shorter than the original k2.

Scroll down on this page and you see the two side by side.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002FQJT3Q?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here are the dimensions:
> 
> 7.5" x 4.8" x 0.335"
> 8.7 ounces (8.5 for wifi only)


It's 1/2" shorter and 1/2" narrower. I cut out a piece of cardboard that size and tried it in my k2i Oberon. It isn't going to work, IMO. Too small.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Pre-ordered WiFi and red case from affiliate link.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Looked at the cases.  They all seem to have the hinge system- I did not see any with loops and I really do not like the hinge system.  I think I can stitch up a sleeve to use until someone has a cover I like more.  Preferably the MEdge Latitude.  Tomorrow I start to look through my fabric stash.  Then on to designing a pattern.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I am happy with my K2us, and have no legitimate reason to get one of these, but I just ordered the wifi version. I figure I can recover a large chunk of the cost by selling my beloved K2 locally. Heartless, aren't I?


I did the same thing when the K2 came out. Poor Edgar (My K1) was sold within 15 minutes of the announcement.

This time I'm planning to keep my K2 for the BRATs.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Do I understand that the 3G version is available in white or graphite, but the wifi version is only available in graphite? Am I overlooking something?


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Articles EVERYWHERE!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38456511/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/

http://www.pcworld.com/article/202145/amazon_unveils_sleek_new_kindle.html?tk=hp_new

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2367100,00.asp

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20012007-1.html


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Do I understand that the 3G version is available in white or graphite, but the wifi version is only available in graphite? Am I overlooking something?


That is correct.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Pre-ordered graphite and red lighted cover!!!!!

I'll be keeping my new KDXg and the latest graphite 6" and selling my K1 and maybe my K2 and 2 K2 Oberon covers soon. The latest 6" graphite Kindle will be my "walk around" and the KDXg will mostly be used at home.

Now, how do I wait for a month??!!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Varin said:


> Has anyone else seen THIS:
> 
> "Improved PDF Reader: The new Kindle uses an improved built-in PDF reader with new dictionary lookup, notes and highlights, and support for password protected PDFs.
> 
> ...


I wonder if they can upgrade the KDX, graphite or otherwise. Could the new Kindle be operating a different enough firmware that it wouldn't be compatible with the DX? I would love these options on my DX, which I chose for its PDF display options. I like the larger size, so I'll be waiting to see if they offer another DX option, but I'm not holding my breath. Since they just released the graphite, I expect it might be a while.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> On the DX, it's alt + the number you want. The numbers are incorporated on the top line of the qwerty keyboard. They are written on the keys, so you see what you're picking.


^_^;; maybe I wasn't so clear. I know that, but someone else was saying that maybe the new k2 (or is it k3 now) might be the same as the KDX, and I was asking them how, looking at the pictures we have so far.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

This new Kindle is cool! I still have the K1 and have been holding out for the next generation. I think now I'll still hold off until Xmas. Maybe they'll have another price break then or a gift card deal (one can hope). That will also be enough time to see what types of covers and skin will come up.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

DD said:


> Pre-ordered graphite and red lighted cover!!!!!
> 
> I'll be keeping my new KDXg and the latest graphite 6" and selling my K1 and maybe my K2 and 2 K2 Oberon covers soon. The latest 6" graphite Kindle will be my "walk around" and the KDXg will mostly be used at home.
> 
> Now, how do I wait for a month??!!


DD - by giving your KDXg the love and attention it deserves so it doesn't feel rejected when the new Kindle arrives in a month!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh wow, it has a "soft touch textured back"!  That was one of the things I didn't want to give up on my K1.  That, and the big page turn buttons.  1 out of 2 isn't bad, is it?  

But how can I desert my faithful K1 that is still going strong on the original battery after 2+ years??

Wow, I want it.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Also new TTS features too:

Voice Guide
With Text-to-Speech, Kindle can read out loud to you. New Text-to-Speech enabled menus allow customers to navigate Kindle without having to read menu options. In addition to listening to books aloud, users now have the option of listening to content listings on the home screen, item descriptions, and all menu options.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

lonestar said:


> Looked at the cases. They all seem to have the hinge system- I did not see any with loops and I really do not like the hinge system. I think I can stitch up a sleeve to use until someone has a cover I like more. Preferably the MEdge Latitude. Tomorrow I start to look through my fabric stash. Then on to designing a pattern.


Good idea. I have no idea how long it might take for Oberon (my own favorite) to make a cover that fits the k3. Presently I have a k2i Oberon cover that I just can't part with (even though I no longer have my k2i). So, I will probably use it with elastic bands to secure the k3 inside of it until I can get a better fitting Oberon.

I am waiting to order, because now that I am retired, who knows what I will be doing on August 27th-29th? If we are in town, I can order it then and I am assuming that it will arrive here about the same time as it would if I ordered it tonight. Is that usually the case?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> Good idea. I have no idea how long it might take for Oberon to make a cover that fits the k3. Presently I have a k2i Oberon cover that I just can't part with (even though I no longer have my k2i). So, I will probably use it with elastic bands to secure the k3 inside of it until I can get a better fitting Oberon.
> 
> I am waiting to order, because now that I am retired, who knows what I will be doing on August 27th-29th? If we are in town, I can order it then and I am assuming that it will arrive here about the same time as it would if I ordered it tonight. Is that usually the case?


Depending on how many get sold, if you wait until later to order, you may end up waiting a while longer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

New Dilemma:  What to name it. .  . . . . . .  Well, I guess I have a month to think about that. . . . .

August is going to be Loooooooonnnnnnngggggggg.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I ordered the 3g graphite and red case. I used the link on Harvey's OP, that will work for the affiliate link right?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Depending on how many get sold, if you wait until later to order, you may end up waiting a while longer.


Oh poo. Thanks for the information, though.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I just ordered the wifi one for my mother n law and myself. I am soooooo excited.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> Oh poo. Thanks for the information, though.


Just didn't want you to order late and be disappointed. Do you have an alternate address you can ship to?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I may be the first person to order the new Kindle twice....I ordered one, realized I had ordered graphite when I preferred white (not for aesthetics, but simply 'cause everything has been perfect on my K2, so why should I change?), reflexively cancelled my order, determined that there is no white wifi version, and placed another order. Amazon sniveled when I ordered a duplicate item so soon (actually a good check on their part), but my order is safely in.

I thought I posted this earlier, but don't see it now. If this somehow ends up as a duplicate post, I apologize!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I ordered the 3g graphite and red case. I used the link on Harvey's OP, that will work for the affiliate link right?


Yep. . .betcha there's a dedicated link at the top of the board pretty soon. . . .


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Just didn't want you to order late and be disappointed. Do you have an alternate address you can ship to?


Not really. My friend Frank and I like to go on spontaneous "road trips" now and then, and we are planning one later this week and one sometime towards the end of August. Guess I will have to just wait. I do have my new DXG to keep me happy, meanwhile. 

Or - - maybe I can ask him if we can do the road trip before August 27th. Hee hee! I think he would understand, since he is becoming a kindle fan too, ever since I gave him my K2i.

EDITED TO ADD: OK, I decided to impetuously go ahead and order it! We can just arrange to be home then.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I did notice they are releasing it on a Friday. So I used my Prime and upgraded to one day shipping. When I did that with the k2 I received it on release day. So maybe that will happen this time as well.


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

I think Im going to wait until people start posting reviews about it. Then maybe I will ask for a new one for christmas! I already talked to my husband about it and he said I could always have 2! I was really surprised by that because he just bought me the K2 back in May and I just got my Oberon cover for it today! I can't believe they made it smaller though! I feel like they did that just so people couldn't use their old cases and had to buy a new one. The fact that it comes in graphite, is as low as $139, has a longer battery life, smaller buttons, and a larger storage has me really wanting one though! The 3G isn't a must for me, so I would definitely go with the WiFi one. Can't wait to see what everyone thinks when they get theirs!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I may be the first person to order the new Kindle twice....I ordered one, realized I had ordered graphite when I preferred white (not for aesthetics, but simply 'cause everything has been perfect on my K2, so why should I change?), reflexively cancelled my order, determined that there is no white wifi version, and placed another order. Amazon sniveled when I ordered a duplicate item so soon (actually a good check on their part), but my order is safely in.
> 
> I thought I posted this earlier, but don't see it now. If this somehow ends up as a duplicate post, I apologize!


Nope, it was probably me. I ordered it, forgot I hadn't applied a gift card to my account... Applied gift card, re-ordered and then cancelled my first one.

(Yes, I could have gone back in and applied the gift card to the original purchase, but I was excited and not thinking properly)


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I'm not crazy about the smaller size. The size of the K2 is perfect. I feel bad for everyone who wants one but has invested a lot in skins and covers which will be useless on the new Kindles! It looks gorgeous but I think it's too small for me.


I do agree about the size of the new Kindle 3, however I do LOVE the new navigation buttons, and how they changed the buttons on the sides. I've alwasy wanted a prev page button on the right side of my Kindle 2. Oh well.... May just hold out until Christmas and buy a K3. We'll see!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh I knew it would come out sooner or later! Yea! I would love the graphite 3G...I don't mind the smaller size, but better contrast AND a MONTH long battery life...oh yea! Does anyone know if this dramatically longer battery life is with the WN on or off?

Tris


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

New main amazon.com page with new Kindle introduction letter from Bezos


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Ordered the 3G graphite and a chocolate colored amazon case w/o light. If the graphite looks as good in person as it does in the pictures, probably won't even need a skin.


----------



## pdhenry (Apr 30, 2009)

In case you didn't see it on the product page...


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

The greater battery life is with WN off.

Considering 3g vs wi-fi - - -I don't really NEED 3g, but it sure is a lot of fun to be able to order a free classic book immediately to answer questions that come up in conversation. Just yesterday someone told me that there were no ruby slippers in the Wizard of Oz, and I was sure there were. So I ordered it ($0.00), and did a search on "ruby" and found out they were right! The slippers are silver in that book.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

So I'm at Gimhae International Airport (South Korea) Malaysia bound, and I decided to walk on over to the free Internet lounge and read up on what's goin' on with Amazon. What!?!? A new Kindle, and even cheaper?!?! I couldn't be more excited than I am now. I'm gonna pre-order this baby.

I'm really excited about this. Good job, Amazon!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> New Dilemma: What to name it. . . . . . . . Well, I guess I have a month to think about that. . . . .
> 
> August is going to be Loooooooonnnnnnngggggggg.


That makes it even more exciting!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Martel47 said:


> I wonder if they can upgrade the KDX, graphite or otherwise. Could the new Kindle be operating a different enough firmware that it wouldn't be compatible with the DX? I would love these options on my DX, which I chose for its PDF display options. I like the larger size, so I'll be waiting to see if they offer another DX option, but I'm not holding my breath. Since they just released the graphite, I expect it might be a while.


I would be shocked if the DX does not have the ability to be upraged. I hope someone calls and finds out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> Just yesterday someone told me that there were no ruby slippers in the Wizard of Oz, and I was sure there were. So I ordered it ($0.00), and did a search on "ruby" and found out they were right! The slippers are silver in that book.


Yep, the ruby slippers were created for the movie so they'd stand out better in color....


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

I just ordered my K2 on June 24, then this happens  

Guess that's what you get with technology. It's pretty slick though, I'd love to have one.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I think it said that the wi-fi one gets 3 weeks of battery life with the wireless ON and a month with it off.


----------



## darthjoey (Jun 9, 2010)

Great, now something else to want. If I knew for certain I could sell my K2i for $100 or more, I'd be all over this.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I find it interesting that Amazon seems to be using the route of calling this "Kindle (latest generation)" rather than "Kindle Graphite" (they can't, since it is available in white) or even Kindle 3.  I personally would like to see it be Kindle 3, rather than using the fruity name system, but I'm probably just a whiner!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

darthjoey said:


> Great, now something else to want. If I knew for certain I could sell my K2i for $100 or more, I'd be all over this.


I'm going under the assumption that I'll be able to get $100 locally for my k2us and the belkin pouch that I bought for it. Though I'm dabbling with just keeping the pouch and dealing with my K3 being a little loose inside it.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

romac said:


> I just ordered my K2 on June 24, then this happens
> 
> Guess that's what you get with technology. It's pretty slick though, I'd love to have one.


Call kindle customer service. You are so close to the 30 day return they just may switch it for you.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

When did it arrive? If it arrived on June 28th you should be able to send it back.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Since all the info seems to be up now (even some of the help pages have been updated!), I volunteer to answer any questions.

One observation that I will offer, the graphite seemed NOT to need a skin. This is coming from a skin-happy person.  I have skins on my laptop, phone, iPad, Kindle 2, Kindle1, etc.  The first things I thought when holding the newest one were that and the fact that it seems way more smaller than the current K2 than it really is.  Probably because it fits in your hand better.  And those of us who read ambidextrously depending on the situation will appreciate both page turn buttons on either side.

But I'm going to miss those number keys.  I use locations a lot


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just pre-ordered mine. I chose to stick with the white. I figure I'll put a skin on it anyway. Kindle watch again.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jesslyn, Just how DO you access the  numbers? Is it like on the DX?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Jesslyn, what's the back of it like?  And how do the page turn buttons work, i.e. do they push toward the center, the back, or ??

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh wow.  You can d/l the Users Guide as a PDF. . . .wonder if it's available as an .azw file that I could put on my DX?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep. . .betcha there's a dedicated link at the top of the board pretty soon. . . .


The links are up in the forum header, for your enabling convenience.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather and I have also both posted KB links on Facebook.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like the power switch is on the bottom. . .there's a microphone 'for future use'. . . .numbers are accessible via the 'symbol' button.

http://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle_User%27s_Guide_English.pdf


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm late to the party so excuse, please, if I ask something that's already been asked. Does wi-fi mean no whispernet on the new one? And what does 3G add to it?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Yikes!  Did any of you watch the new video on the K3?  The guy at the end throws his naked K3 in his satchel and takes off - with the unprotected screen facing out, no less.  I cringed!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm late to the party so excuse, please, if I ask something that's already been asked. Does wi-fi mean no whispernet on the new one? And what does 3G add to it?


You can now get a Kindle with WiFi only or one with WiFi and 3G -- 3G being the WN we've always had. . . .check out the link in the first post and scroll down to the comparison. . .it's pretty clear there. . . .

And welcome to the party!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ordered the 3G in graphite - can't wait.  Hubby excited cause he is getting the K2US.  Think I am going to hold off on a cover for now.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I am finally ready to upgrade  . I just measured my K1 in the oberon and its the same height. It is narrower of course and the corners would be a bit large, but I wonder if I could make it work.

Now my K1 is giving me the evil eye


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Heather and I have also both posted KB links on Facebook.


Oh, thanks! Good idea - I will do the same.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Looks like the power switch is on the bottom. . .there's a microphone 'for future use'. . . .numbers are accessible via the 'symbol' button.
> 
> http://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle_User%27s_Guide_English.pdf


Thanks for this, Ann. Answers a lot of questions I couldn't find in the product description.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Jesslyn, Just how DO you access the numbers? Is it like on the DX?


Yes. I no longer have my DX so not sure how it operates now, but the symbol menu stays active so you can choose more than one number at a time.


----------



## melissaw (Jul 29, 2010)

Argh! I just bought my K2 on July 7th. I'm still within the 30-day return window. Wondering now if I should send it back, wait for the new model? I'm in love with the Kindle2 but the better contrast is mighty appealing.

Am about to be traveling and hate to think of doing without it while I'm on the road. Boy does this thing hook you quickly!

What to do, what to do...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Jesslyn, what's the back of it like? And how do the page turn buttons work, i.e. do they push toward the center, the back, or ??
> 
> Thanks!


The back has a slight rubbery feel so it feels less droppable. The buttons seemed to go 'in' to me, but I've got nails so I was probably going at them at a different angle that someone without them.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

well, I ordered the wifi and the red leather case with light. My first Kindle!

If I decide I need the 3G, I'll give this one to my son and order another one. What great pricing!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ugh. I hate myself. I ordered it as soon as I saw the FB post, and totally forgot about the affiliate link on here.
So I cancelled it and ordered it again from KB. 

Sooo excited. Now I wonder how much I should ask for my K2US, red Noreve cover and MEdge light ...


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Jesslyn, thanks for answering our questions.  

Have you worked with PDFs on the K3?  If so, do they need to be converted to get different font sizes?

ETA:  Does it have different screen savers?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A few more images from Amazon:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not ready to get rid of my K1 yet, but that $139 price is hard to resist. It's worth getting it for my GS for Christmas and if it offers a lot more than my K1, I might just get it for myself for Christmas.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

AddieLove said:


> Ugh. I hate myself. I ordered it as soon as I saw the FB post, and totally forgot about the affiliate link on here.
> So I cancelled it and ordered it again from KB.
> 
> Sooo excited. Now I wonder how much I should ask for my K2US, red Noreve cover and MEdge light ...


That is above and beyond the call of duty... and greatly appreciated! Thanks for supporting our site!!


----------



## Evenshade (Aug 12, 2009)

Am I right in thinking 3G is unnecessary if you own a K2 or DX since a book can be downloaded to them and then transferred to the "new generation" one via the Amazon web site?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

LauraB said:


> That is so weird because about 6 months ago I was talking to a kindle tech guy, and wr both had dxs, and ..totally off subject we agreed that would be better then the up arrow situation. Hope it turns out to be. Guess I'll soon find out.


The users guide (link posted above) shows that you get the numbers the same way as you get symbols (not with the up arrow and top keys as with the DXG). Hope that helps.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Just ordered a graphite one. My son's birthday was July 1 and I almost got him a K2, but held off thinking I would wait for a new version and give him mine. I was really thinking about Christmas but this is better. I am going to wait on a platform styled cover.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Evenshade said:


> Am I right in thinking 3G is unnecessary if you own a K2 or DX since a book can be downloaded to them and then transferred to the "new generation" one via the Amazon web site?


Not necessary to own a K2 or DX. We have always had the ability to download to a PC and transfer to the Kindle via USB. With wi-fi, you won't even need to use the USB cable if you have wi-fi in your home, or if you go anywhere where wi-fi is available.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Neat that they also now included 3 font style and cyrillic fonts. Features lots of people asked for.

Its like they packed in everything they could in this version and lots of stuff that has been asked for.

Exciting


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Evenshade said:


> Am I right in thinking 3G is unnecessary if you own a K2 or DX since a book can be downloaded to them and then transferred to the "new generation" one via the Amazon web site?


Looking at the comparison, you don't need a computer to download books to the one without 3G. Am I wrong about that?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is why they are number 1.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That is above and beyond the call of duty... and greatly appreciated! Thanks for supporting our site!!


I was wondering if KB got a commission. Glad I used the link.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> Jesslyn, thanks for answering our questions.
> 
> Have you worked with PDFs on the K3? If so, do they need to be converted to get different font sizes?
> 
> ETA: Does it have different screen savers?


Ugh--I didn't look at the screensavers to note any new ones--I saw the same faces, but maybe they've updated it since.  Unfortunately, there weren't any PDFs on the one that I had.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looking at the comparison, you don't need a computer to download books to the one without 3G. Am I wrong about that?


WiFi = Download over WiFi connection (free, hotspot, home network, etc). OR side load from your computer

WiFi + 3G = same as above PLUS the option to use Whispernet


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Skydog said:


> WiFi = Download over WiFi connection (free, hotspot, home network, etc). OR side load from your computer
> 
> WiFi + 3G = same as above PLUS the option to use Whispernet


So plain ole wi-fi is better for the kids cuz they can't download books you don't want them to read while hiding under the bedcovers.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So plain ole wi-fi is better for the kids cuz they can't download books you don't want them to read while hiding under the bedcovers.


They can if you have wifi in your house


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looking at the comparison, you don't need a computer to download books to the one without 3G. Am I wrong about that?


I think if you have wifi access they would download just like the kindle 2, just on wifi instead of 3g. It would just be if you got some where that there wasn't wifi, or maybe someone has their wifi password locked you wouldn't have access except by your computer.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

LauraB said:


> They can if you have wifi in your house


The wifi uses an auto connection mode, so that you don't have to keep joining the connection once it has been established the 1st time.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> The wifi uses an auto connection mode, so that you don't have to keep joining the connection once it has been established the 1st time.


I know, that was my point, if mom connects it once, then the kids could "get under the covers" and download books.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> I saw the same faces, but maybe they've updated it since.


Oh well, something to look forward to in an software update, app store, K4...K5.

Thanks!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh, gosh. I love my K2i but I am sooo tempted to sell it and get the new Kindle. I love the new design and graphite color, along with the addition of wi-fi to the 3G version. I'm seriously thinking I might be selling a like-new K2i with a 1-month-old platinum Noreve cover!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Skydog said:


> WiFi = Download over WiFi connection (free, hotspot, home network, etc). OR side load from your computer
> 
> WiFi + 3G = same as above PLUS the option to use Whispernet


I'm pretty sure the Whispernet is on the WiFi too. They have a comparison page with features, and it says "whispersync" for the wifi.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

WhisperSync and WhisperNet are two different things.

WhisperSync syncs the books between devices (last page read, etc).

WhisperNet is used to download books from Amazon and use the internet.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

whispersnc is different than wishpernet. The whispersync is where the amazon server saves you last page read, notes, ect and you can sync it to your other devices. Like I can pull it up on my iphone, or my mac app. and sync to last page read.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

LauraB said:


> I did notice they are releasing it on a Friday. So I used my Prime and upgraded to one day shipping. When I did that with the k2 I received it on release day. So maybe that will happen this time as well.


The website says, "Pre-order now to ensure release date delivery." I'm hoping that means we all get our new K3's on the release date of 8/27, if we pre-order, no matter what shipping speed we choose. I hope!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh the phone with Kindle Support to find out about the improved PDF functionality and the DXG.

Yes, I know, I am bad.

ETA: Not surprisingly they don't know because it was just been announced a few hours ago.


----------



## JPA (Jul 12, 2010)

Magenta said:


> Call kindle customer service. You are so close to the 30 day return they just may switch it for you.


I just got my K2 from Woot! a couple of weeks ago. At the time I felt like I got a great deal but now I'm kicking myself. I'm not one to always need to have the newest version, but knowing that I could have had an improved version is going to really bother me.

Any thoughts on whether the 30 day return would apply to orders from Woot!? If so, should I return it even if I also spent $45 on a Tuff Luv case (that I love)? Ugh.

My personal dilemma aside, the new one looks great.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I just put up a purple medici oberon in the buy/sale area if anyone is interested


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I also forgot to post--the page turns no longer have a loud clicking sound. Nice when reading in bed while a significant other is trying to sleep.

(I got a lot of "What's that noise?" hints, even though he _knows _ what it is0


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow.. I totally missed this until just now! However, it would seem that they are not offering the white color in the wifi only kindle, just in the wifi/3G kindle..

And it kind of looks like they only offer graphite in the DX now.

This isn't an issue for me since if I was to order anything for myself I would choose graphite, but seems odd in a way, if they are creating the new size in white, why not in the wifi only?

This came up because I had ordered a K2US refurb for someone on July 1 and this means we are still barely within the 30 days to return it and replace with a new wifi only one.. but of course she'd have to give up her k2 and be without for the time before the new one arrived.

But, she doesn't immediately like the graphite. She's thinking about it overnight

(Kiki, if you are reading, yes you..)

Still I had to let her know to have a choice, even if the choice is quick.

Darker print, smaller but with the same screen, more storage, longer battery life, but wifi only and not available in white, and have to replace the skin and probably wait for decalgirl to do the new skin size. She doesn't have a cover yet, but again, have to wait for more variety in covers to show up.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I also forgot to post--the page turns no longer have a loud clicking sound. Nice when reading in bed while a significant other is trying to sleep.


I am so loving this feature. I always feel so bad when I'm reading in bed. My husband says it doesn't bother him, but he is just being nice.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I just preordered the WiFi version. I don't need "fancy" wireless connections. I prefer to download via Caliber anyway since I fix metadata on almost every book. I'm soooo excited!

I love the smaller size because I have to squeeze in a lunch and a water bottle along with the Kindle in my bag! Occasionally an umbrella, too. So the smaller size is great!

Now I need to figure out what to do with my K2, which is in perfect condition.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Jesslyn, will velcro stick to the back of the new K3? The sticky part, not the actual hooking part.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

JPA said:


> I just got my K2 from Woot! a couple of weeks ago. At the time I felt like I got a great deal but now I'm kicking myself. I'm not one to always need to have the newest version, but knowing that I could have had an improved version is going to really bother me.
> 
> Any thoughts on whether the 30 day return would apply to orders from Woot!? If so, should I return it even if I also spent $45 on a Tuff Luv case (that I love)? Ugh.
> 
> My personal dilemma aside, the new one looks great.


I doubt you can return the Woot purchase. See quote below from the Woot FAQ--
_
Will I receive customer support like I'm used to?
No. Well, not really. If you buy something you don't end up liking or you have what marketing people call "buyer's remorse," sell it on eBay. It's likely you'll make money doing this and save everyone a hassle. If the item doesn't work, find out what you're doing wrong. Yes, we know you think the item is bad, but it's probably your fault. Google your problem, or come back to that product discussion in our community and ask other people if they know. Try to call the manufacturer and ask if they know. If you give up and must return it to us, then follow on to the next FAQ entry. 
How do I return a defective product?
Unless we specifically tell you not to, call the manufacturer of the product you bought. You will likely get a replacement of a new model or better item from them. If we still haven't dissuaded you, email [email protected] with your woot order number, the name of the product you are returning, and the detailed problem with the item. We will respond with return authorization by the next business day. Because we aren't likely to have a replacement in stock, you should be prepared for a refund-only option if that's all we can do. Know that return freight will be at your expense. Again, you will probably get a better deal from the manufacturer, or whoever else handling member service for that product. 
_
http://www.woot.com/WhatIsWoot.aspx#q7

I'd just keep your new K2 and enjoy it! If you just can't stand it, you can probably recover a great deal of your money by selling locally or through the "for sale" board here (or on ebay/craigslist if you're into that).


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> WhisperSync and WhisperNet are two different things.
> 
> WhisperSync syncs the books between devices (last page read, etc).
> 
> WhisperNet is used to download books from Amazon and use the internet.


oh, fooey. Can you tell I'm a Kindle virgin? Do I want whispernet? what is it? ha.


----------



## Ricky N. (Jul 2, 2010)

Bought my K2i through Woot for the then remarkable price of $150. It was delivered about 7/8. Do you imagine the fact that it was a Woot purchase in any way mitigates the 30 day return policy? I love this thing but could do with better contrast...

[Edit:] I see speculation just above. I'm calling tomorrow anyhoo...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

LKRigel said:


> oh, fooey. Can you tell I'm a Kindle virgin? Do I want whispernet? what is it? ha.


Do you have a wireless network at home? If so you can still access the kindle store using that network and the Kindle wireless only ($139) reader, but you couldn't be out and about and not logged on to a wireless network and download a book, which you can do with K1, K2, K21, new K3 with wifi and 3G, DX, DXi, DXG... so there is a limitation but it may not be an issue at all for you. Depends on how you use your kindles.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> I also forgot to post--the page turns no longer have a loud clicking sound. Nice when reading in bed while a significant other is trying to sleep.
> 
> (I got a lot of "What's that noise?" hints, even though he _knows _ what it is0


Oh, now this is going to send me right over the edge! I was wondering whether or not the new Kindle still has the page turning clicking sound. It drives my DH crazy when he's trying to sleep and I'm reading in bed.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> Do you have a wireless network at home? If so you can still access the kindle store using that network and the Kindle wireless only ($139) reader, but you couldn't be out and about and not logged on to a wireless network and download a book, which you can do with K1, K2, K21, new K3 with wifi and 3G, DX, DXi, DXG... so there is a limitation but it may not be an issue at all for you. Depends on how you use your kindles.


Thank you -- yeah, my house is wireless. I don't think I'll need it. I'm already thinking I could give the wifi to my son and get the G later if it turns out I must have it. But I'm just so excited that I finally ordered a Kindle. I've been reading on the laptop.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

See above in the thread.. I think Hooded Claw answered this with a quote from Woot saying.. sell it on ebay.. so no returns just because you changed your mind.



Ricky N. said:


> Bought my K2i through Woot for the then remarkable price of $150. It was delivered about 7/8. Do you imagine the fact that it was a Woot purchase in any way mitigates the 30 day return policy? I love this thing but could do with better contrast...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I doubt that the 30 policy extends to Kindles bought through Woot because that is an Amazon policy, not a Kindle policy.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just pre-ordered the graphite one, ostensibly it's for my son, but he goes off to college on the 22nd, So I'll let him have mine for a week, and wait IMPATIENTLY for the next week. VERY Impatiently.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> I also forgot to post--the page turns no longer have a loud clicking sound. Nice when reading in bed while a significant other is trying to sleep.
> 
> (I got a lot of "What's that noise?" hints, even though he _knows _ what it is0


My K1 clicked way loudly. My DXG doesn't click as loudly, but unless I hit the button in one specific way, it still makes a soft click.

How does the page turn on the new smaller Kindle compare with the DX Graphite model?


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I wonder if they'll upgrade the browser in the K2?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Figured this was coming when I grabbed a refurb K2 at $109.99 a couple weeks back.  Glad I was right that it was just the same as the graphite DX and still at the same price with 3G as that difference isn't worth the $80 to me.  Would have stuck with my K1 but my girlfriend will be traveling a ton the next few months so we wanted to get a second Kindle so she could have the K1.

I'm set with the K2 for the foreseable future.  My next "reader" purchase will be some kind of tablet device for PDFs, comics etc.  Maybe a 2nd Gen iPad, but hoping something decent comes out with a bigger screen (better for 8.5 x11" PDFs).


----------



## Ricky N. (Jul 2, 2010)

From the Woot Community boards:



> I checked and Amazon told me that they can't accept refund or exchange since it was purchased from Woot.com. Is that even legal for woot.com not to accept exchange/refund? I am sure when I buy the device I don't see anything regarding the return and exchange policy. How many of us here are not happy with what woot.com had done to us? Could we bring in a class action?


Wow, talk about litigious... I suspected the Woot availability was not unrelated to a new version being imminent anyway. No buyer's remorse here.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Someone posted Woots return policy. They make it very clear that they don't do returns and in the rare cases that they do it is store credit. The policy is pretty strongly worded so I doubt that anyone has a legal case against Woot.


----------



## Ricky N. (Jul 2, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> Someone posted Woots return policy. They make it very clear that they don't do returns and in the rare cases that they do it is store credit. The policy is pretty strongly worded so I doubt that anyone has a legal case against Woot.


Oh, of course not. The operative part of that post was that apparently there's confirmation from Woot's customer service that returns won't be honored.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

RiddleMeThis said:


> Jesslyn, will velcro stick to the back of the new K3? The sticky part, not the actual hooking part.


Yep, you should have no problems


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

so I resolved myself that a new kindle may be a want but it is not a need. then my husband going out the door to walk the dogs says, my 12 year old can use k1, why not get the new one! eek . answer oh lets wait his response - they may sell out....

yikes no decisions tonight must sleep on it.
sylvia


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I'm gonna have to wait for sometime around Christmas.  I just got my K2 a little over a month ago, and I love it.  I, like others have stated, realize it's more of a want than a need.  I figure that I'll use mine until Christmas, get myself a new one and give this one to a best friend who can't afford one.  I think they are going to fly off the shelves ... but I'm sure Amazon will just keep making more!  I say all this and my credit card is burning a hole in my pocket!! LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

perryluvr said:


> I think I'm gonna have to wait for sometime around Christmas. I just got my K2 a little over a month ago, and I love it. I, like others have stated, realize it's more of a want than a need. I figure that I'll use mine until Christmas, get myself a new one and give this one to a best friend who can't afford one. I think they are going to fly off the shelves ... but I'm sure Amazon will just keep making more! I say all this and my credit card is burning a hole in my pocket!! LOL


My original plan was to keep my K2 and let the BRATs use it. But then I had a better idea. I'm giving it to my best friend who isn't in a position to afford one for herself and I'm leaving her on my account so she has access to all the books. Her birthday is in three weeks, so it will be just a few days late.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I am getting the Wi-Fi. I have wireless at home and apparently my Droid functions as a wireless something or other as well. I don't need 3G that I can see.

My kids are not huge readers..and school's coming back up where my daughter will read only the assigned books.

I do believe I am going to send my K2i to my Dad who is retired, an avid reader, and at home all day with my mom who has Alzheimer's. Since I have about 240 books (at least) I don't think I could think of another gift that good..although it's possible that he really wants to go out to the bookstore and thrift stores to get a break from caring for my mom-- I don't want him thinking he cannot get any time for himself. I wish they'd come live with me but they hate CA (they are in MN and dislike everything out here like smog, traffic, big city, etc...they were farmers).

Anyway what a great gift if I can do this! I was already going to get him a K2i (was hoping for another refurb deal!) in August! This is even better!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Do we know what will stick to the back of the new Kindle?

"Soft-touch textured back" isn't the same as stainless steel..  wonder how that will work with skins?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think you couldn't possibly give him a better gift! And, he can still go to bookstores with the K2i which does have whispernet, and browse the kindle store for reviews, then buy on the kindle or buy the dead tree book, whatever, but get his time away. He can just go someplace and read on his Kindle!



AlexJouJou said:


> I do believe I am going to send my K2i to my Dad who is retired, an avid reader, and at home all day with my mom who has Alzheimer's. Since I have about 240 books (at least) I don't think I could think of another gift that good..although it's possible that he really wants to go out to the bookstore and thrift stores to get a break from caring for my mom-- I don't want him thinking he cannot get any time for himself. I wish they'd come live with me but they hate CA (they are in MN and dislike everything out here like smog, traffic, big city, etc...they were farmers).
> 
> Anyway what a great gift if I can do this! I was already going to get him a K2i (was hoping for another refurb deal!) in August! This is even better!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

In Australia, the only way a company is compelled to return funds for an item is if it breaks down during warranty.  Depending on how quickly that happens, you either get a new one or they repair it.

Most Department stores (but not little clothes stores) will allow you to change the items within 30 days if you change your mind, but they are not compelled to do so, they do it for PR.

Most smaller places offer no refund if you change your mind.

I think Amazon's policies are amazing.  There is nothing like this in Australia.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have had to restrain my twitchy one click index finger.. banned from the mouse tonight.

While I want the new screen and some features, I really DO prefer my DX screen.. sure I'd like to go poof and have the new screen and graphite color, but I don't want to go back down in screen size.  

I think Amazon has a winner with this double release..


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> My original plan was to keep my K2 and let the BRATs use it. But then I had a better idea. I'm giving it to my best friend who isn't in a position to afford one for herself and I'm leaving her on my account so she has access to all the books. Her birthday is in three weeks, so it will be just a few days late.


Excellent idea!! My friend loves to read too, but is unable to get one right now. I'll have so many books on it by Christmas, she can pick and choose what she wants to read... and if she ever wants a title not on there, I'm sure I'll love it too!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Pushka, great point! Just because a company like woot doesn't follow Amazon's practice, doesn't equate to a a lawsuit!

The only company that exceeds Amazon is Zappos.com where you can return items in new condition, of course, for a full YEAR after purchase, with free shipping.



Pushka said:


> In Australia, the only way a company is compelled to return funds for an item is if it breaks down during warranty. Depending on how quickly that happens, you either get a new one or they repair it.
> 
> Most Department stores (but not little clothes stores) will allow you to change the items within 30 days if you change your mind, but they are not compelled to do so, they do it for PR.
> 
> ...


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

How did I miss this earlier Awesome! I like the change from the joystick to the new 5-way button. Also like the new placement of the home and back buttons. I can't wait to see one of these! I'm also very very interested in the Wi-fi because I think I'll utilize it more. I wish they'd make a wifi adapter for the K2's that plug into the charging port. That would be awesome! (I know they wont, but that ain't gonna stop me from dreamin'  )


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Interesting article, and the reporter asks about e-pub. Although, Bezos kind of skirts the issue.
He's also correct in thinking parents will buy the 3G for themselves and Wifi for their kids, based on what I've read here already.
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2010-07-29-amazon29_VA_N.htm


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I don't understand the attraction to wi-fi. I hate it, it is much slower in our house than my iphone 3g, and I don't use it at all out side of the house because it is hard to find a network that isn't locked. Guess I'm just in a weird spot.


Really? Our Wifi is faster than 3G, plus 3G eats the iPhone battery a lot faster than Wifi. I'll seriously consider the Wifi Kindle if/when I get one. Right now I plan to stick with my trusty K2, though. I held on to my K1 for a year after the K2 came out, so will probably do the same now. It's hacked, it's skinned, I love my two covers. The only thing that tempts me about this new one is the new screen (and the graphite case).

I do like that they've got the covers with the built-in lights. Not sure how it will draw power from the Kindle but with one-month battery life I guess that's not a big deal.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I logged in an hour ago and just can't keep up with this thread.  I read pages 1-5 and 10.  I worked 2nd shift and didn't have time to look at anything online after 6:00.

That I have 6 K2 covers makes buying one of these a not very good option.  I'd been thinking for months about selling my Oberon purple ROH for K2 (hardly used), but I would still have one Oberon and 4 M-Edge Go Jackets.  Will probably eventually buy one, but I'm in no hurry.  I still like my K2 and original KDX.  A new K2 skin should be here tomorrow.  I didn't jump on the K2 right away either and had just bought my K1 3 months earlier.  Maybe I'll wait until they have K3 refurbs.

What is the advantage to having 3G?  What does the K2(US) and K2i have?


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm a little late to this party, but if I'm not mistaken, the K3 is now almost exactly the size of the Nook?  If so, I might finally get over my Nook case envy!  Don't get me wrong, I love Oberon and Noreve and some of our other K2 case manufacturers, but I've been drooling over the Nook's Jonathan Adler and Kate Spade cases too--this could be the best of both worlds (since I would never switch to Nook device)


----------



## queenstumbleine (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the boards and a new Kindle owner, having just received a refurbed Kindle (US, 3G) less than a week ago.  It's eligable for the 30 day return policy, but I only paid $110. I really want the 3G option. The improved contrast and smaller form factor are enticing.

Do you think I should return it and go for the $189 latest version; I don't mind waiting a month for it to ship; it's just the added cost that has me on the fence. Opinions appreciated!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

mlewis78 said:


> I logged in an hour ago and just can't keep up with this thread. I read pages 1-5 and 10. I worked 2nd shift and didn't have time to look at anything online after 6:00.
> 
> That I have 6 K2 covers makes buying one of these a not very good option. I'd been thinking for months about selling my Oberon purple ROH for K2 (hardly used), but I would still have one Oberon and 4 M-Edge Go Jackets. Will probably eventually buy one, but I'm in no hurry. I still like my K2 and original KDX. A new K2 skin should be here tomorrow. I didn't jump on the K2 right away either and had just bought my K1 3 months earlier. Maybe I'll wait until they have K3 refurbs.
> 
> What is the advantage to having 3G? What does the K2(US) and K2i have?


The K2 (both U.S. and International) also use 3G, so no difference there from the new 3G version.


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

WOOT!! Boyfriend just purchased the new K3!!! So at least I'll get to see it and play with it before deciding on getting one for me!!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

K2US and K2i have 3G wireless.. the advantage is that you don't have to be connected to a wifi network when you are out and about away from home, to use the 3G to connect to the kindle store or use the browser (not that I use it, but some do).



mlewis78 said:


> I logged in an hour ago and just can't keep up with this thread. I read pages 1-5 and 10. I worked 2nd shift and didn't have time to look at anything online after 6:00.
> 
> That I have 6 K2 covers makes buying one of these a not very good option. I'd been thinking for months about selling my Oberon purple ROH for K2 (hardly used), but I would still have one Oberon and 4 M-Edge Go Jackets. Will probably eventually buy one, but I'm in no hurry. I still like my K2 and original KDX. A new K2 skin should be here tomorrow. I didn't jump on the K2 right away either and had just bought my K1 3 months earlier. Maybe I'll wait until they have K3 refurbs.
> 
> What is the advantage to having 3G? What does the K2(US) and K2i have?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just one more bit of exciting news. 

Using wi-fi allows your Audible purchases to be delivered wirelessly to your Kindle with no computer required.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

queenstumbleine said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the boards and a new Kindle owner, having just received a refurbed Kindle (US, 3G) less than a week ago. It's eligable for the 30 day return policy, but I only paid $110. I really want the 3G option. The improved contrast and smaller form factor are enticing.
> 
> Do you think I should return it and go for the $189 latest version; I don't mind waiting a month for it to ship; it's just the added cost that has me on the fence. Opinions appreciated!


If you can find the $79, I would say return the refurb and get the new one. Both are fine e-readers. But for the difference in price, getting a brand new one (with the latest improvements) would be worth it if you're within the 30-day return window on the refurb.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Really? Our Wifi is faster than 3G....


Yeah, it's all just dependent on the speed of the internet connection. I have 12mbps internet, so WiFi is WAY faster than 3G. I'm not upgrading, but if I did I'd go WiFi only as I seldom every take the Kindle out of the house and always load books to read before a trip etc. anyway. So 3G wouldn't be worth the $50 to me.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just one more bit of exciting news.
> 
> Using wi-fi allows your Audible purchases to be delivered wirelessly to your Kindle with no computer required.


Maybe this is obvious, but worth noting here that *both* new models have WiFi. So whether you get the "Kindle 3G" or the "Kindle WiFi", you will be able to connect to WiFi hotspots (like your home wireless network) and enjoy the fast connection speeds.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> ...and I'm leaving her on my account so she has access to all the books.


You don't have to leave her on the account if all the books are on the K2 already. They'll stay there when you de-register it. She just couldn't re-download them if she delete's them etc.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The Nook is 7.7" high, 4.9" wide, 0.5 inches thick

the new kindle is 7.5" high, 4.8" wide and .335" thick..

So.. not sure if the Nook covers coujld be used but they would certainly cover the kindle.. just would remain to be seen if the kindle would stay in the cover and if it would interfere with functions/buttons etc on the kindle..


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Just pre-ordered a wifi only K3 and the red lighted case. Can't wait although it probably means I'll have to cancel my Lost Complete Collection Blu ray preorder to be able to afford it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks.  I have a wi-fi network at home, so I see no problem with wi-fi only.  Someone on this thread said that wi-fi in NYC isn't good, but I'm in NYC and have it in my home.  I don't know where they got the idea it wasn't good, unless perhaps they don't have a router.

OK, would someone post a link to the new K3 cases?  Is it only in red?  I've looked at K accessories in Amazon and don't see anything except K2 cases.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> You don't have to leave her on the account if all the books are on the K2 already. They'll stay there when you de-register it. She just couldn't re-download them if she delete's them etc.


I know. But if she stays, I have access to any book she buys and she has access to any book I buy. We've got our own little book club going on. I already share with my mother and daughter. Cuts the price of books for all of us. And yes, I trust her to give her access to me account. We've known each for nearly 30 years. She's practically my sister.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

JimJ said:


> Just pre-ordered a wifi only K3 and the red lighted case. Can't wait although it probably means I'll have to cancel my Lost Complete Collection Blu ray preorder to be able to afford it.


Ooooooh! That was a stab in my heart! I don't know if I could cancel my Lost Complete Collection. 

I would love to get this new Kindle, but I just got my K2 in January and can't really justify getting a new one now. I've invested a lot of money on covers, book lights, and skins for this K2, all of which I'd have to buy again for a new one. But still . . . I wonder how long I'll be able to hold out . . . the screen contrast alone seems worth it. I'd like to wait at least until people get theirs and post some reviews.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, I ordered one in white and one in graphite. I will keep the one I like best and give the other to my daughter, handing down our K1s to my dad and a friend of ours. Now we just have to decide on covers, although the only one available right now are the Amazon ones, so we have plenty of time for that decision.

Darn it, I just remembered that I was holding off on joining audible.com so I could get the $100 discount...and I got so excited that I forgot! Can the discount be used on a pre-order?

OMG! Can I post please? This is the fourth try and everytime I hit the button it comes back with "a new reply has been posted..." 
Gotta love the enthusiasm!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

And to expand on what Harvey just pointed out.. as I found out recently, Square Trade cannot issue extended warranties on refurbs any more and Amazon will not issue them. so if you are within the 30 days on your refurb and come up with the extra $80, then you could also put an extended warranty including accidental damage on that new kindle.



Harvey said:


> If you can find the $79, I would say return the refurb and get the new one. Both are fine e-readers. But for the difference in price, getting a brand new one (with the latest improvements) would be worth it if you're within the 30-day return window on the refurb.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Do we know what will stick to the back of the new Kindle?
> 
> "Soft-touch textured back" isn't the same as stainless steel.. wonder how that will work with skins?


It's hard, just not super rigid. Kind of like how a car tire is. I'm not sure how to explain it better.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

mlewis78 said:


> OK, would someone post a link to the new K3 cases? Is it only in red? I've looked at K accessories in Amazon and don't see anything except K2 cases.


Here they are: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=kindle+lighted+cover&x=0&y=0&ih=10_2_5_1_2_0_0_0_0_1.42_70&tag=kbpst-20&fsc=12


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Or like the back of the K1? Have they used the new textured back on another model? Not that this is a deal breaker for me if I did jump..



Jesslyn said:


> It's hard, just not super rigid. Kind of like how a car tire is. I'm not sure how to explain it better.


----------



## queenstumbleine (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you for the advice.

Seamonkey, is the Kindle extended warranty worth it? I know my refurbished Kindle has the 1 yr warranty that's standard with all new models. I do think the new model might be a better investment, long term.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I want one but I think I'll wait.

Does anyone know if the new Kindle will allow me to read library books (Overdrive)? I looked at the types of files supported on the listing for the 3G version and it still doesn't look like it.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

freelantzer said:


> Ooooooh! That was a stab in my heart! I don't know if I could cancel my Lost Complete Collection.


LOL yeah but Kindle trumps Lost easily. I doubt I'd have time to watch it right away anyway, so I can wait a few more weeks.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are some of the lighted cases. Note that the built-in light actually runs off of the Kindle battery... and the electrical connection is made through the hinge system. Ingenious!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Or like the back of the K1? Have they used the new textured back on another model? Not that this is a deal breaker for me if I did jump..


Ok, I'm super tired. Yours is a much better comparison, but I always felt like I could snap the back of the K1 in half. The K3 back seems more solid but of course, that could be because it doesn't come off.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've never had to use the extended warranties I have on my K2US or my DX US.. but ask someone who has used one.. Luvmy4brats can tell her story of cracking her screen and how they handled that (Square Trade). Even the most anal, careful person can have a momentary slip. And Square Trade so often has coupon codes for discounts and they are quite reputable, based on their track record. I would definitely go through Square Trade rather than through Amazon.



queenstumbleine said:


> Thank you for the advice.
> 
> Seamonkey, is the extended warranty worth it? I know my refurbished Kindle has the 1 yr warranty that's standard with all new models. I do think the new model might be a better investment, long term.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, my K1 cover was always coming off (the back cover of the actual K1, not the cover I put on the K1).. that was most annoying! That was one of the main reasons (besides that it kept resetting and freezing) that I jumped on a K2 the minute they came out.



Jesslyn said:


> Ok, I'm super tired. Yours is a much better comparison, but I always felt like I could snap the back of the K1 in half. The K3 back seems more solid but of course, that could be because it doesn't come off.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> Ok, I'm super tired. Yours is a much better comparison, but I always felt like I could snap the back of the K1 in half. The K3 back seems more solid but of course, that could be because it doesn't come off.


I noticed on DecalGirl that the K1 skins do not cover that part of the back. I wonder what the new skins for this K3 (is that what we're calling it?) will be like.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I've never had to use the extended warranties I have on my K2US or my DX US.. but ask someone who has used one.. Luvmy4brats can tell her story of cracking her screen and how they handled that (Square Trade). Even the most anal, careful person can have a momentary slip. And Square Trade so often has coupon codes for discounts and they are quite reputable, based on their track record. I would definitely go through Square Trade rather than through Amazon.


If you do a KB search for Putting Squaretrade to the test you'll be able to read my experience. I HIGHLY recommend them


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I preordered the 3G Graphite and a brown cover with light. I may have to change to the green cover though - I'll have to think about it. It looks like you lose the number buttons. I thought that would be a problem with the DX since I switch locations a lot but it turned out not to be a problem. I got one day shipping but even though it's supposed to be released on the 27th, my estimated delivery date is the 30th. I hope that changes.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

As long as I'm obsessing over something I'm not buying (although my buying finger is practically humming ).. I went to look at Nook covers and it is hard to say but the bottom area might be a bit deep for the new kindle, unless you modified the cover it might end up with the bottom of the keyboard covered a bit.

http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/search/imageviewer.asp?EAN=9781616793753

They do have some really nice looking covers for the nook, I must admit.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

imallbs said:


> I preordered the 3G Graphite and a brown cover with light. I may have to change to the green cover though - I'll have to think about it. It looks like you lose the number buttons. I thought that would be a problem with the DX since I switch locations a lot but it turned out not to be a problem. I got one day shipping but even though it's supposed to be released on the 27th, my estimated delivery date is the 30th. I hope that changes.


That's because the 27th is a Friday, so it will come on Monday...


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I love Jeff Bezos' quote in this New York Times article:

"There will never be a Kindle with a touch screen that inhibits reading. It has to be done in a different way. It can't be a me-too touch screen," he said. Earlier this year, Amazon bought Touchco, a start-up specializing in touch-screen technology, but current touch-screen technology adds reflections and glare and makes it hard to shift one's hands while reading for long periods of time, he said.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/29/technology/29kindle.html?_r=1&src=busln

One of the reasons I bought the K2 instead of waiting it out for the K3 was the possibility the K3 would use touch screen technology and I wanted to have a Kindle without that. I'm glad we are not going to get a touch screen that could interfere with reading.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> That's because the 27th is a Friday, so it will come on Monday...


On the product page it says preorder now for release date delivery, so we should get them on the 27th. When I checked out it had a delivery date of the 31st for my case but it didn't have an estimate for the K3, it said they'd email me when they had a delivery date.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I think Amazon will ship a few days ahead of time, but will estimate shipping for the week after the actual release. The 27th is a Friday, so Monday and Tuesday deliveries will be the norm, but I bet a bunch of people get them on the 27th.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> As long as I'm obsessing over something I'm not buying (although my buying finger is practically humming ).. I went to look at Nook covers and it is hard to say but the bottom area might be a bit deep for the new kindle, unless you modified the cover it might end up with the bottom of the keyboard covered a bit.
> 
> http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/search/imageviewer.asp?EAN=9781616793753
> 
> They do have some really nice looking covers for the nook, I must admit.


Sea, I love how with each of your posts you are inching closer and closer to hitting the button ... 

I got my preorder in for wifi the moment it was available on amazon - woo hoo, bring on the new covers! I am really looking forward to it. As much as I love my DX and know I will continue to use it a lot at home, I am really going to love being able to bring my books with me in my smaller purses too.

I love the Nook cases as well - I was just looking at them again the other day and was wishing for ones like it for Kindle!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OK...Here comes sjc with her questions and comments!!!

*Folders??*  I don't see a single mention of them? Anyone see or hear anything regarding folders or any type of organization? With the larger memory...more need for organization!!

How much drain do you think the lighted cover will put on the battery?
How much drain do you think the 3G will put on the battery?

SQUARE TRADE: * IMHO* is a MUST. I have been using them for a very long time; having intro'd them on these boards back when. Never a problem. Just had to call in on my daughters iPod. No questions asked; mailing check for $257. I should have it tomorrow. They have made good on several items (printer dock, cell phones(2), MP3 player, and now the iPod). I swear by SQUARE TRADE with ADH...worth every penny. I also have 3 cameras a 32GB flash drive, Keurig and my beloved K1 warrantied with Square Trade. I can't say enough positive things about them.

LASTLY: I'm torn
I am so used to white (K1) I'm almost afraid to order Graphite.
Are the majority going with the Graphite...can anyone foresee any CONS to the Graphite??

SO SO GLAD: When I saw the K2 price drop; I started saving my change and using my rewards card like a nut because I just felt it in my bones that the K3 was coming...COINSTAR/AMAZON...Here I come!!!! I'm getting this baby practically for free!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Collections are the only organization mentioned, same as K2 and DX, will also trnsfer from those devices.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Sigh.. I know..but I might want the wifi/3G one due to the new browser but then that is experimental and could disappear, too..

Julip, I think a crafty person could just glue in a shim along the bottom of the inside of the nook case so that the Kindle would ride a tad higher and then it just might work.. since the new kindle is a bit smaller in each dimension than is the nook. Would be best to get the new kindle in hand and then get a nook case and try it out before buying the nook case.

I have not hit the one click. I have put several items in the cart.. lol.. just to check on available colors.. at one point there was a DXG and one of each of the new kindles..scary.. but the cart is quite empty now.

I do have a return label coming from zappos that will return $180 worth of UGGS.. hmm.

Still poking around...

Free Access at AT&T Hotspots
Enjoy free Wi-Fi access at AT&T hotspots across the U.S. for shopping and downloading Kindle content - no AT&T registration, sign-in, or password required.

(ironic that one near me is at Barnes & Noble!)



julip said:


> Sea, I love how with each of your posts you are inching closer and closer to hitting the button ...
> 
> I got my preorder in for wifi the moment it was available on amazon - woo hoo, bring on the new covers! I am really looking forward to it. As much as I love my DX and know I will continue to use it a lot at home, I am really going to love being able to bring my books with me in my smaller purses too.
> 
> I love the Nook cases as well - I was just looking at them again the other day and was wishing for ones like it for Kindle!


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I love Jeff Bezos' quote in this New York Times article:
> 
> "There will never be a Kindle with a touch screen that inhibits reading. It has to be done in a different way. It can't be a me-too touch screen," he said. Earlier this year, Amazon bought Touchco, a start-up specializing in touch-screen technology, but current touch-screen technology adds reflections and glare and makes it hard to shift one's hands while reading for long periods of time, he said.
> 
> ...


I am sooooo glad they didn't do an "us, too" touchscreen. I think the Nook is a fine product, but I don't want a touchscreen. I was terrified that Amazon was going to add one. Graphite 3G on order.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Sigh.. I know..but I might want the wifi/3G one due to the new browser but then that is experimental and could disappear, too..
> 
> Julip, I think a crafty person could just glue in a shim along the bottom of the inside of the nook case so that the Kindle would ride a tad higher and then it just might work.. since the new kindle is a bit smaller in each dimension than is the nook. Would be best to get the new kindle in hand and then get a nook case and try it out before buying the nook case.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm indeed!  I think your return order is just begging for a new K. When I'm out and about, I rarely have my wireless on and have several book on queue. but with your schedule and routine I can see how the wifi/3G might be a much better option for you.

That sounds like a great idea to try with the Nook cases. I'm hoping for much variety in the works for this new size. Since I've been using the DX full time, I've gotten used to seeing great cases I can't get for DX. So, I'm hoping some companies I've given up on will become an option for me in the near future!

Ha - I play amazon cart musical chairs too! My 'saved for later' list is a scary number of pages long.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

OMG, I ordered .. with one day shipping.. but they won't commit to a date at all.. so it could end up being cancelled.. but at least the order is in, just in case.

I'll probably just stick with the DX, but had to throw my hat into the ring. And I must get to bed!

I sure know about scary saved for later lists! I proably still have a huge wishlist at BN.com even though I don't order DTB any more.


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

Magenta said:


> Call kindle customer service. You are so close to the 30 day return they just may switch it for you.


You know after I read your post, I was seriously thinking about doing that.

Then I was reading more comments on the Facebook Kindle page when they made the announcement, and someone said something along the lines of 'I loved my K2 when I woke up this morning, and I still love it tonight (after the new Kindle announcement)', and that really put it into perspective for me. I love my Kindle, it does everything I need it to do, I just got a case for it last week etc.

I think I may just hold out, read like crazy on it for a while and see where we are this time next year. Maybe another new Kindle will be on the horizon, or maybe I'll take a shot at a DX, who knows? Then I can pass mine along to my sister or a parent and spread the love, lol. Regardless, I'm enjoying Kindle, these boards, and I love that Amazon is committed to keeping the product moving forward.

The new screen would be nice, but I think the bigger draw for me is the bigger storage (not that I'd get even remotely close to my K2s max before upgrading), the graphite color, and most importantly the new button layout.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I would only order a new Kindle, IF they had added the ability to use it for Overdrive Library Books.  Until that happens, I am only buying Sonys or nooks as gifts for my family and friends.  Most of them will not purchase a book unless it is from a used book store or from a yard sale.  

I already have a couple of slightly used Sonys for our personal Overdrive Library reading.  They supplement our Kindle DX and K2.  I had hoped that Amazon was going to understand what many of us are doing.  Our library costs us about $100 in taxes per year and as they are now offering ebooks plus audiobooks, the Sonys allow us to make use of this resource. 

I do like the smaller overall size of the new K3, while keeping the screen size the same, and the new graphite color. Fantastic, that Amazon made the button click softer on the K3.  The old CLICK on the K2 drove me crazy.  The K3 looks like a great improvement over the K2.  

If my Kindle bites the dust I would be happy to buy the new version, but for now, I don't need it.


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I have no idea if this has been posted before (probably but there isn't a feature to search a thread), this is being sold via the regional amazons as well! Wi-Fi is £109 with Wi-fi + 3G at £149. Squee! (In a manly way)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

meglet said:


> DD - by giving your KDXg the love and attention it deserves so it doesn't feel rejected when the new Kindle arrives in a month!


Oh, KDXg feels very secure in the knowledge that it is well-loved! . Thanks.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I've added the New Kindle to my Cart! Haven't Proceeded to Checkout, but it feels good just the same to have it in the Cart! haha! 


Okay, I did it, Pre-Ordered!


----------



## Keyser Soze (Apr 24, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Figured this was coming when I grabbed a refurb K2 at $109.99 a couple weeks back. Glad I was right that it was just the same as the graphite DX and still at the same price with 3G as that difference isn't worth the $80 to me.


Agreed. I too jumped on a refurb and couldn't be happier with the K2. One of the main reasons I jumped (aside from price), was the fact that the refurbs were on the Sprint 3G network. I've owned a 3G kindle and a at/t version DX, and just have better service on the Sprint network. For me, the stronger signal and faster DL times were a win win.

That new K3 looks like a great little unit, but I think the larger K2 might be a better fit for me, and my large sized hands.

Great to see amazon stepping up their game in this fast moving eReader market though.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I may be the first person to order the new Kindle twice....I ordered one, realized I had ordered graphite when I preferred white (not for aesthetics, but simply 'cause everything has been perfect on my K2, so why should I change?), reflexively cancelled my order, determined that there is no white wifi version, and placed another order. Amazon sniveled when I ordered a duplicate item so soon (actually a good check on their part), but my order is safely in.
> 
> I thought I posted this earlier, but don't see it now. If this somehow ends up as a duplicate post, I apologize!


I ordered twice also. I ordered the K3Ggraphite and realized I was so excited I forgot to use the affiliate link. I cancelled the first order and ordered again through Harvey's link.

Make sure you go to Manage Your Kindle and deregister the one you cancelled. Both of my orders were listed there.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> Ugh. I hate myself. I ordered it as soon as I saw the FB post, and totally forgot about the affiliate link on here.
> So I cancelled it and ordered it again from KB.
> 
> Sooo excited. Now I wonder how much I should ask for my K2US, red Noreve cover and MEdge light ...


I did the same thing. Forgot to use the link and cancelled and reordered.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, I just sent and email to customer service to ask them what will happen with the order on the K2i that I placed July 27th... Waiting for my answer from them before I cancel my order and place the order for the new Kindle. Would be kind of nice if they could just change the order and keep me on the top of the list  Supposedly I'll be getting an answer within 12 hours. Can't wait to see what happens there...


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just one more bit of exciting news.
> 
> Using wi-fi allows your Audible purchases to be delivered wirelessly to your Kindle with no computer required.


Also, I was thinking that if I'm on a flight that offers free Wi-Fi, I can buy a book in the air, which I couldn't do with 3G. Am I right about this?


----------



## teiresias (May 26, 2009)

I want this so badly, but really think I'd feel bad.  My mom bought me my Kindle2 two birthday's ago when it was still $350+ so I think I'd feel guilty if she saw me with a new one already (and for nearly half the price).  I hate being sentimental.  That, and I really don't have any issues reading with mine at the moment.  I think I might still wait another year or two.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

teiresias said:


> I want this so badly, but really think I'd feel bad. My mom bought me my Kindle2 two birthday's ago when it was still $350+ so I think I'd feel guilty if she saw me with a new one already (and for nearly half the price). I hate being sentimental. That, and I really don't have any issues reading with mine at the moment. I think I might still wait another year or two.


Does your mom have a Kindle yet? I'm sure she'll forgive you for getting the new one if you gave her your Kindle 2


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Sigh.. I know..but I might want the wifi/3G one due to the new browser but then that is experimental and could disappear, too..
> 
> Julip, I think a crafty person could just glue in a shim along the bottom of the inside of the nook case so that the Kindle would ride a tad higher and then it just might work.. since the new kindle is a bit smaller in each dimension than is the nook. Would be best to get the new kindle in hand and then get a nook case and try it out before buying the nook case.
> 
> ...


The new video shows it has Collections just like the software updates to the 
K2 and the new KDXg.


----------



## teiresias (May 26, 2009)

dimples said:


> Does your mom have a Kindle yet? I'm sure she'll forgive you for getting the new one if you gave her your Kindle 2


I thought about that, and she's looked at mine a few times, but I really don't think she reads much anymore. She and her husband are much more likely to just plop down on the couch and watch multiple re-runs of "Everyone Loves Raymond" than read something, haha. I could bring it up next time I see her though.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL... well, maybe giving her your Kindle will be the perfect excuse for her to start reading again


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So, if wi-fi only doesn't have whispernet (3G) to download books, can you move books from your content manager to kindle without being near a hotspot? I seem never to be near a hotspot when I travel.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So, if wi-fi only doesn't have whispernet (3G) to download books, can you move books from your content manager to kindle without being near a hotspot? I seem never to be near a hotspot when I travel.


No, you would have to be connected to Amazon to get books from your archived items, sync to furthest page, shop in the Kindle store, sync and check for items, etc.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DD said:


> No, you would have to be connected to Amazon to get books from your archived items, sync to furthest page, shop in the Kindle store, sync and check for items, etc.


The Wi-fi only seems to be a better bet for GS because of the price and the graphite color. I'll stick with my K1 probably until it dies. Little Gertie will be 2 on 8/29/08. Seems too young to be cast aside.


----------



## tikitorch (Jul 7, 2010)

getting the wifi version!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"Ann's 4th Kindle" is listed in "Manage Your Kindle"

Woo Hoo!. . . .so gotta find a better name for it, though. . . .

BUT, this means I can start sending books to it. 

(mustn't do too many at once or it'll be frightened when it arrives.)

(Oh, and I found the users guide in PDF. . .posted somewhere above, but pretty obvious. . .and it's also available in .azw so I d/l it for transfer to my DX so I can read up on my new toy.  Yeah, I'm weird like that.)


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I do like that they've got the covers with the built-in lights. Not sure how it will draw power from the Kindle but with one-month battery life I guess that's not a big deal.


The hinges are now gold-plated electrical contacts--the light is powered from them. It brings up some other interesting possibilities, which I'm actually going to start a separate thread on.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann, my new user's guide is already on my Kindle 

I must be weird too.


----------



## 3gcosts (Jul 21, 2010)

Will the associated fees with whispernet for international users be dropped now for WiFi users, and if so, will 3G users be able to avoid whispernet costs as well by opting to use wifi?


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

romac said:


> You know after I read your post, I was seriously thinking about doing that.
> 
> Then I was reading more comments on the Facebook Kindle page when they made the announcement, and someone said something along the lines of 'I loved my K2 when I woke up this morning, and I still love it tonight (after the new Kindle announcement)', and that really put it into perspective for me. I love my Kindle, it does everything I need it to do, I just got a case for it last week etc.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. My K2 is only 2 months old. I do love the new screen/buttons, but think i just need to wait. My boyfriend just ordered the K3 for $139 last night. So at the very least I get to check it out and see if it's a change I HAVE to make! LOL


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Ann, my new user's guide is already on my Kindle
> 
> I must be weird too.


I'm the same way. The first thing I do when I get something new is read all the way through the owner's manual, unlike my sisters and brother who have damaged things because they jump right in without reading. I tell them, "You know that little white booklet that came with it? They're called INSTRUCTIONS! You're supposed to read them!". Yeah, they think I'm anal.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> I just ordered the wifi one for my mother n law and myself. I am soooooo excited.


I just canceled my order for the wifi kindle. I read an article last night after placing the order how crazy it would be not to spend 50 more dollars and have free internet for the life of the product. This being my first kindle, when I saw the 139 for wifi I was like I am always at home and if I go anywhere I will have several books loaded so why spend 50 more. (Really all I was the thinking was the savings would almost pay for Oberon cover) So this morning I discussed the free internet with dh because we go camping alot in our travel trailer and our favorite campgrounds does not have wifi. He told me to get what I wanted he would pay for it. YEA!!! I called my mother n law and told her what I was doing thinking she would stick with the wifi since she doesn't even get on the internet at home. BUT she said free internet thats cool I can check the weather when I am out and about. So I reordered the two of us the 3G kindle.

Does anyone know how long it takes for Oberon to get new cases? What about Decalgirl and new skins?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for Oberon to get new cases? What about Decalgirl and new skins?


I wouldn't expect Oberon to have the templates ready to produce covers until at least the end of September. . .assuming they get an actual unit on or about the release date. Mid October for real production is more likely. . . . .

Skins probably sooner. . . .maybe.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

They'll have new skins and covers before the release date of the k3


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ordered one for my dad for Christmas. My sister called me a couple weeks ago and wanted to order the $189.00 version, but I told her to wait. Glad I did. I got the WiFi version. I've already renamed it on my "Manage Your Kindle" page.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

thejackylking #884 said:


> They'll have new skins and covers before the release date of the k3


I doubt that. DecalGirl gets their Kindle the same day everybody else does.. So do most of the smaller companies. M-Edge may get it early, but even that I doubt.

Once they get them, they have to design the skins, covers to the new size. DecalGirl is pretty quick. I expect they'll have theirs up in about a week to 10 days.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I doubt that. DecalGirl gets their Kindle the same day everybody else does.. So do most of the smaller companies. M-Edge may get it early, but even that I doubt.
> 
> Once they get them, they have to design the skins, covers to the new size. DecalGirl is pretty quick. I expect they'll have theirs up in about a week to 10 days.


I agree. . .but Oberon will be a little longer 'cause it's harder to do the templates -- and resize the designs if necessary -- for leather. Still. . .they've had a lot of practice. . .if the new K3 is close in size to the Sony or Nook it might not take too much re-working of things. . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree. . .but Oberon will be a little longer 'cause it's harder to do the templates -- and resize the designs if necessary -- for leather. Still. . .they've had a lot of practice. . .if the new K3 is close in size to the Sony or Nook it might not take too much re-working of things. . . .


Yep. My guess is they'll be able to rework a K1 cover. The K3 is the same height as the K1, so they'd just need to narrow the cover to adjust for the decreased width and thickness. Probably much more work involved than that, but hopefully not too difficult or costly for them.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree. . .but Oberon will be a little longer 'cause it's harder to do the templates -- and resize the designs if necessary -- for leather. Still. . .they've had a lot of practice. . .if the new K3 is close in size to the Sony or Nook it might not take too much re-working of things. . . .


I'm wondering if Oberon will have trouble with the leather corners. So many of the controls are moved to the bottom of this unit. Maybe they'll go back to Velcro


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> I'm wondering if Oberon will have trouble with the leather corners. So many of the controls are moved to the bottom of this unit. Maybe they'll go back to Velcro


I wouldn't think so. . .in fact, I think the cover will work better that way. I notice with my DX cover that the top left corner makes it just a little bit hard, if I've broken a fingernail, to get to the slider switch. I think having it on the bottom will be better. . . . .seems like all the controls, from the picture in the users guide, are well away from the corners. . . .'course, the K3 is smaller, so. . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It seems to me that if you get the graphite, you don't really need a skin. Wait, who said that? Don't stone me, please.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No stoning from me, Gertie. . .I agree. . . .I actually never skinned my DX 'cause it's generally in a cover and there's not that much of the front case showing.  With the resizing of the regular Kindle I expect that to be true as well, especially with a dark case . . . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a red Sony Touch with a "brushed" back.  I have never skinned it.  So I could see not wanting to skin the graphite.  
deb


----------



## sciencewhiz (Jul 25, 2010)

DD said:


> Also, I was thinking that if I'm on a flight that offers free Wi-Fi, I can buy a book in the air, which I couldn't do with 3G. Am I right about this?


The 3G version also includes wifi.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am still "over the moon" for my K2 so I won't be upgrading to the newest version.  I am thrilled for all of you who are ordering one!!! 

I can't help but wonder what the folks at B&N are thinking about all this!  

Also, it appears the iPad is not a "Kindle killer".  There are plenty of people ordering both a Kindle and an iPad.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sciencewhiz said:


> The 3G version also includes wifi.


Right. . .but what I think she was observing is this: on a flight you're supposed to keep cellphones -- i.e. Whispernet OFF -- but if there's WiFi on the plane you could use it instead. . . .cool beans again!


----------



## RyanMWilliams (May 28, 2010)

My wife is so going to want one of the new wifi models.  She's been on the fence for awhile, very interested in the Kindle, but I think this may just tip her over the edge.  I haven't seen anything about epub/Adobe Editions support which would be really nice so that it'd be easy to check out ebooks from the library.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Right. . .but what I think she was observing is this: on a flight you're supposed to keep cellphones -- i.e. Whispernet OFF -- but if there's WiFi on the plane you could use it instead. . . .cool beans again!


Right, Ann. Very cool. Although I usually travel with my Kindle preloaded with a lot of books, it never fails that I'll be in a conversation and someone will mention a "must read". It will be great to be able to at least download a sample.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm still not entirely sure whether I want to get one of these or not but I thought I'd pre-order it anyway - I still have a month to make up my mind about it.  Then when I tried to do that it kept telling me I couldn't order one in the UK. What?! Then I carried on reading this thread to see if anyone else had the same problem and lo and behold I discover you can order them from your local amazon site. No more big


Spoiler



ass


 shipping fees and import duties! It also means I get to use my Prime membership for next day shipping.

I also ordered the cover - black because in my experience any other colour just ends up filthy with the constant handling - but not the one with the light - looked a little too awkward for me. I'm not that keen on these particular covers but I take my K2 everywhere with me and I don't want to have wait for the new designs to come out before using it.

All I really wanted was the graphite colour (no need for skins!) and the the new display - the DXG is awesome. I'm not sure about the keyboard and control changes - frankly if they were intending to do this, why couldn't they do it on the new DX as well so the controls are the same - it's not the layout that's really the problem, it's the going from one to the other every day (DX at home, K2 out and about). A choice of fonts will be nice I suppose, though I've always been happy with the default one. No change on the dead authors I bet.  Larger capacity and longer battery life are definite pluses.

Watching the videos closely there are slight differences on the US and UK sites. 400,000 books, not 630,000, a British accent on the voice over etc but some *really interesting differences* from the K2 came up. The close up of the woman browsing the store on the Kindle showed the prices in £ not $, though at the moment you still can't buy Kindle books on amazon.co.uk, only on amazon.com. (That might change when it goes 'live'). It also refers to 'free wireless delivery', as opposed to the previous 'free _international_ wireless delivery'. There's an British rather than an American dictionary loaded too.

One thing I can't figure out is, whether or not you still get the title bar at the top of the screen - it seems to be there in some shots and not in others - perhaps it's optional. Time to read the new manual I think - that'll probably answer a lot of the questions everyone has.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Linjeakel:

3.2 Content Formatting on Kindle
When you read a book on Kindle, you will find that the formatting generally follows the printed version of the book. If the book has a table of contents, it will appear in Kindle. If the book has chapters, a preface, an illustrated cover, and so forth, these will be displayed.
When you first open a book, a header appears at the top of the page showing the content title and/or issue date. The header also shows the connection type, signal strength, and battery status indicators.

Once you open a book, when you go to the next or previous page, the header automatically disappears to allow the page to fill the screen. To temporarily display the header (for example, if you want to check battery status), press Menu. Pressing Menu again hides the header.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From the screen shots in the user's guide, it seems like the book title shows while you're in the book. . . . .


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Linjeakel:
> 
> 3.2 Content Formatting on Kindle
> When you read a book on Kindle, you will find that the formatting generally follows the printed version of the book. If the book has a table of contents, it will appear in Kindle. If the book has chapters, a preface, an illustrated cover, and so forth, these will be displayed.
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> From the screen shots in the user's guide, it seems like the book title shows while you're in the book. . . . .


I watched the video on the amazon page, but in several of the scenes, there was no title bar at the top...

I also read in an article of someone who'd handled one, that the new Kindle was running software version 3.0...


----------



## pjm (Jul 20, 2010)

I just got a return label for my 3 week old kindle 2 and pre-ordered the new version. I hope this is the right decision as I will have to "survive" about a month as a kindleless traveler!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome pjm!  Do you have an iPhone, Blackberry, or Android phone?  If so, there's a Kindle App. . . .it might serve to tide you over!


----------



## crazyguy510 (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great inmate look into the wifi version and use my DX for 3g usage. Assuming they will give it all the new features.


----------



## pjm (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes I have a blackberry and I used to read books on it, but once I have started using the kindle, I never went back to the kindle for blackberry. I will try a finish the book I am reading within the next few days before I return the unit.


----------



## umama (Jan 8, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree. . .but Oberon will be a little longer 'cause it's harder to do the templates -- and resize the designs if necessary -- for leather. Still. . .they've had a lot of practice. . .if the new K3 is close in size to the Sony or Nook it might not take too much re-working of things. . . .


BUT - Oberon (and other jacket/case/sleeve makers) primarily needs the dimensions of the K3, which have been released already. They should be able to make prototypes off those dimensions. Yes, they'll want to check everything before shipping, but they can have the process mostly completed when they receive a Kindle.

It's a bit different than a skin maker needing to fit all of the buttons - those specs aren't available.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Linjeakel:
> 
> 3.2 Content Formatting on Kindle
> When you read a book on Kindle, you will find that the formatting generally follows the printed version of the book. If the book has a table of contents, it will appear in Kindle. If the book has chapters, a preface, an illustrated cover, and so forth, these will be displayed.
> ...


Thanks that's good to know - I really will read that manual at some point!

On a different note I'm less excited price wise. Although it's true I don't have to pay for shipping now I can order on amazon.co.uk (and get it a lot quicker) the 'import duties' I thought might be also rescinded are actually just included in the quoted price rather than added on at the checkout. The 3G model is £149 - about $220 - $230 depending on the prevailing exchange rate. If they truly want to go global, they're going to have to work something out so everyone gets them at the same price.


----------



## KBAlan (Jun 11, 2010)

For those who have seen one in the flesh is the contrast improvement really noticeable?  My eyes aren't the best and that is the only real issue I have with my K2i.

Also, am I right in thinking you can't order a white 3G version from the UK store?

Cheers

Alan


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

KBAlan said:


> For those who have seen one in the flesh is the contrast improvement really noticeable? My eyes aren't the best and that is the only real issue I have with my K2i.
> 
> Also, am I right in thinking you can't order a white 3G version from the UK store?
> 
> ...


Yes you're right. I had to get mine from amazon.com, pretty pleased this one will be sold in/via the UK.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm struggling a bit with having just bought the DXG last week!!  I didn't feel the need to upgrade from the K1 when the K2 came out....WHY do I now believe I need BOTH?!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Jen said:


> I'm struggling a bit with having just bought the DXG last week!! I didn't feel the need to upgrade from the K1 when the K2 came out....WHY do I now believe I need BOTH?!


Because you do...push the button!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Because you do...push the button!


I should have known better around here - ENABLERS!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It seems to me that if you get the graphite, you don't really need a skin. Wait, who said that? Don't stone me, please.


I am wondering the same thing. I ordered the graphite 3G with the burgundy red cover. I am thinking that will be a sharp combo and I am not sure I'll need a skin. We'll see.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> I'm struggling a bit with having just bought the DXG last week!! I didn't feel the need to upgrade from the K1 when the K2 came out....WHY do I now believe I need BOTH?!


My philosophy about that is that nobody "needs" toys, but they add so much interest to life. So, if you can afford to buy it, and you're not hurting yourself or your family (financially) by buying it, then click away!


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I am wondering the same thing. I ordered the graphite 3G with the burgundy red cover. I am thinking that will be a sharp combo and I am not sure I'll need a skin. We'll see.
> 
> L


Ooh... that sounds like a really cool combo! You'll have to post pics!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

skyblue said:


> I am still "over the moon" for my K2 so I won't be upgrading to the newest version. I am thrilled for all of you who are ordering one!!!
> 
> I can't help but wonder what the folks at B&N are thinking about all this!
> 
> Also, it appears the iPad is not a "Kindle killer". There are plenty of people ordering both a Kindle and an iPad.


The iPad is definitely not a Kindle Killer. I've owned mine for just a little more than a month and while I like it, I'm not crazy about it, and could definitely live without it. My Kindle, on the other hand, goes with me everywhere and is a definite must-have device.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jen said:


> I should have known better around here - ENABLERS!


It's what we do best....LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> My philosophy about that is that nobody "needs" toys, but they add so much interest to life. So, if you can afford to buy it, and you're not hurting yourself or your family (financially) by buying it, then click away!


If I hadn't self-enabled myself this morning, this post would have done it! LOL.

L


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I can definitely afford it, I just don't know if I really actually _need_ it! My husband already agreed not to make fun of the DXG purchase, now I think he'd feel the need if I owned 3 kindles!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If I hadn't self-enabled myself this morning, this post would have done it! LOL.
> 
> L


LOL! I refuse to feel any guilt about clicking. 

Ok, now I've taken up all morning following the new K3 threads. I'm going to actually do some reading now. See you all later....


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

DD said:


> My philosophy about that is that nobody "needs" toys, but they add so much interest to life. So, if you can afford to buy it, and you're not hurting yourself or your family (financially) by buying it, then click away!


What if ordering one enables the possibility of physical bodily harm due to spousal rage when the brown truck drops off yet another little brown Amazon box?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

StarGazer said:


> What if ordering one enables the possibility of physical bodily harm due to spousal rage when the brown truck drops off yet another little brown Amazon box?


Have it shipped somewhere else so the brown truck doesn't make a visit to your house....that's what I do. LOL


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> I can definitely afford it, I just don't know if I really actually _need_ it! My husband already agreed not to make fun of the DXG purchase, now I think he'd feel the need if I owned 3 kindles!!


This newest Kindle will make me the owner of 4 (and I've purchased more than that as gifts)! I will probably sell my K1 and K2us or give them to family members. That will leave me with the KDXg and the K3Gg. The improved screen on these two is not to be believed. (I say this assuming that the K3Gg has as good a screen as the KDXg.) I have bad eyes and still feel no need for a font hack with the improved screen and fonts.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet?



How about now?


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Add me to the crowd that has clicked on the new K3. I ordered the graphite WiFi.

I'm such a geek!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

romac said:


> You know after I read your post, I was seriously thinking about doing that.
> 
> Then I was reading more comments on the Facebook Kindle page when they made the announcement, and someone said something along the lines of 'I loved my K2 when I woke up this morning, and I still love it tonight (after the new Kindle announcement)', and that really put it into perspective for me. I love my Kindle, it does everything I need it to do, I just got a case for it last week etc.


That was me that said that! And I have to admit the graphite WiFi tempts me, but not so much that I can't resist. I kept using my K1 for a year after the K2 came out - and would probably still be using it if we hadn't gotten our daughter one for Christmas. Once I saw and used the K2, I was a goner. I tried to hold out and did for a couple of months, but then someone here sold a K2 for a price I couldn't resist. And I sold my K1 here to offset the cost. So it was all good.

Now my K2 is hacked and skinned (sounds awful doesn't it?!?) and I love the two covers I have for her. But heaven help me if they sell this new Kindle at Target - if I actually see one, I could be in big trouble!!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Considering that I bought him HIS K1 when it was $359, he should shut up!  

I'll probably wait until they're actually in stock, that way I didn't buy two kindles in one week!  That's better, somehow.

He won't be mad, he'll just roll his eyes.  Then admit he wants one too  !  (That's what happened with the K1 - he made endless fun of me for paying $400 for it, then 6 months later admitted he had to have one!)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes a new kindle I can afford. Told my besties I am having it sent to their place so parents won't immediately freak. (still paying for school). I have been trying to get smaller devices recently to minimize what I carry for school especially now that I am taking five classes.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

My MIL has wanted a Kindle for a while now. With the WiFi only choice, I think we can afford to get her one for Christmas.

I know it's a little way off, but I'm wondering if we should get her the Granite or the White? What do you guys think?

Does the white interfere with your reading? (Like, is it distracting?)

She has trouble reading because the print is so small, and I *know* she would love a Kindle.

Vicki


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wifi is awesome. I rarely use my 3G. Not to mention my battery on my k1 has been dying quicker than usual


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am wondering about this battery life. It says on the Wifi model if on, its 3 weeks battery. On the 3g its 10 days I think. So what if I have the 3g/wifi model and its in my house and on wifi and I leave it on, does that mean its gets 3 weeks on battery too?


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Is it sad that the new case with the light built in that runs off of the Kindle's battery is tempting me to get a new Kindle more than the new Kindle itself?

I miss read outside.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

StarGazer said:


> What if ordering one enables the possibility of physical bodily harm due to spousal rage when the brown truck drops off yet another little brown Amazon box?


I do one of two things when I buy something online... I either make sure I get home 1st or make sure she has purchased something for herself so I don't feel guilty or get beat silly with the box mine came in


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm so torn now. I LOVE the look of the new 6" grafite, but hate the idea of having to replace most if not all of my accessories. I wish the size had remained the same, but I had a strong feeling it wouldn't, and I was right.

I didn't see anyone ask this yet, but the new one looks thinner, so do you think the octovo solis will still fit? Also, with the removal of the numbers from the keyboard, will we still be able to change the spacing between line (perhaps someone with a DX can answer this for me, as this is one of my favorite features of my K2.

I am still planning on getting my dad a kindle for his birthday in Oct, but I don't know if it will be my handed-down K2 or a new K3. I wait eagerly for reviews from you all!!!!


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

lovesangelrn said:


> Also, with the removal of the numbers from the keyboard, will we still be able to change the spacing between line


The new user manual shows that you can change line spacing, though there are only three choices. You do it with the Aa key.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Victorine said:


> My MIL has wanted a Kindle for a while now. With the WiFi only choice, I think we can afford to get her one for Christmas.
> 
> I know it's a little way off, but I'm wondering if we should get her the Granite or the White? What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


The WiFi model is only available in graphite. (With the 3G model you can get either graphite or white.)


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

I really wish you could turn off wifi and 3G independently. I don't plan to use wifi often so I'd like to be able to just turn it off. I know the Nook allows individual control of the wifi and 3G.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Very tempted right now.. to get the 6 inch..  need to think


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Has anyone managed to spot any samples of the new typeface choices? I've watched the videos and looked at the stills but they all seem to show the usual font. Apparently there's a condensed version and a sans serif option.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just curious - has anyone received a date for shipping on the new K3 order?  I have not seen one yet but didn't know if others had received notification of when the new K3 will ship.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Jen said:


> I'm struggling a bit with having just bought the DXG last week!! I didn't feel the need to upgrade from the K1 when the K2 came out....WHY do I now believe I need BOTH?!


Deep breaths Jen.

My guess is that Amazon will release an update for the DXG that will unlock the new features on the K3 for the DXG.

The new ones look pretty and are really cool but I am not ordering one. I am fine carrying my DXG with me and it does what I need and I have the new scree. Life is good.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

chilady1 said:


> Just curious - has anyone received a date for shipping on the new K3 order? I have not seen one yet but didn't know if others had received notification of when the new K3 will ship.


I haven't been given a ship date but I'm counting on Aug 27!


----------



## PharaohsVizier (May 6, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> Deep breaths Jen.
> 
> My guess is that Amazon will release an update for the DXG that will unlock the new features on the K3 for the DXG.
> 
> The new ones look pretty and are really cool but I am not ordering one. I am fine carrying my DXG with me and it does what I need and I have the new scree. Life is good.


There's a thread over at MobileRead that suggests that at least the PDF functionality will move over to the DXG:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92525


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Harvey said:


> The WiFi model is only available in graphite. (With the 3G model you can get either graphite or white.)


Thank you Harvey!! 

Vicki


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Deep breaths Jen.
> 
> My guess is that Amazon will release an update for the DXG that will unlock the new features on the K3 for the DXG.
> 
> The new ones look pretty and are really cool but I am not ordering one. I am fine carrying my DXG with me and it does what I need and I have the new scree. Life is good.


I'm getting over the initial MUST HAVE NEW TOY feeling. I was reading on my lunch break, I love the DXG. I haven't carried it around, I doubt I'll want to. It's just too big. BUT - that's why I kept my K1! It's still fine.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

melissaw said:


> Argh! I just bought my K2 on July 7th. I'm still within the 30-day return window. Wondering now if I should send it back, wait for the new model? I'm in love with the Kindle2 but the better contrast is mighty appealing.
> 
> Am about to be traveling and hate to think of doing without it while I'm on the road. Boy does this thing hook you quickly!
> 
> What to do, what to do...


I ordered mine on 6/28 and received it on 7/2, so I'm still within the return window. It's a no-brainer for me. I'll have a smaller, lighter, faster, Kindle with better screen contrast, Wi-Fi, built-in fonts, better navigation, smaller keyboard, better PDF support, and cool new color for exactly the same price minus the couple of bucks it's going to cost me to send it back. I ordered last night and initiated the return of the K2 this morning. Everything's ready to go for Monday morning when I drop it off for UPS pickup.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am wondering the same thing. I ordered the graphite 3G with the burgundy red cover. I am thinking that will be a sharp combo and I am not sure I'll need a skin. We'll see.
> 
> L


That's the combo I got too. It'll match my car and my DROID.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted already. It appears that the K3 does the numbers both ways. They are in the SYM menu as well as accessible by Alt+key shortcuts.



User's Manual Page 144 said:


> While typing, you can use the top row of the keyboard to enter numbers. From left to right, starting with Q, the letters in the top row of the keyboard represent the numbers 1 through 9. The letter P represents the number 0. To enter a number: Press and hold Alt and press a letter in the top row of the keyboard. For example, Alt + Q types the number 1, and Alt + U types the number 7.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

malligator said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already. It appears that the K3 does the numbers both ways. They are in the SYM menu as well as accessible by Alt+key shortcuts.


That's strange. I wonder why they didn't just print them on the keys like the KDXg


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Since all the info seems to be up now (even some of the help pages have been updated!), I volunteer to answer any questions.
> 
> One observation that I will offer, the graphite seemed NOT to need a skin. This is coming from a skin-happy person. I have skins on my laptop, phone, iPad, Kindle 2, Kindle1, etc. The first things I thought when holding the newest one were that and the fact that it seems way more smaller than the current K2 than it really is. Probably because it fits in your hand better. And those of us who read ambidextrously depending on the situation will appreciate both page turn buttons on either side.
> 
> But I'm going to miss those number keys. I use locations a lot


Jesslyn - did you play with both a white and graphite Kindle? If so, what is your opinion of the contrast on the white one? Did the graphite seem to close in the text or fade away? Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> That's strange. I wonder why they didn't just print them on the keys like the KDXg


Well. . the DX keys are kind of oval so there's room for two symbols. . . .I think the K2 and K3 keys are round -- hard to put a second symbol on.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

> My philosophy about that is that nobody "needs" toys, but they add so much interest to life. So, if you can afford to buy it, and you're not hurting yourself or your family (financially) by buying it, then click away!





StarGazer said:


> What if ordering one enables the possibility of physical bodily harm due to spousal rage when the brown truck drops off yet another little brown Amazon box?


LOL. That would come under the header "...hurting yourself...". I'll have to change the part in parentheses to "financially or physically" to cover this eventuality.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

lovesangelrn said:


> I didn't see anyone ask this yet, but the new one looks thinner, so do you think the octovo solis will still fit? Also, with the removal of the numbers from the keyboard, will we still be able to change the spacing between line (perhaps someone with a DX can answer this for me, as this is one of my favorite features of my K2.


I suspect the Octovo Solis will not fit securely as it is specifically designed for the thickness of the K2. I plan to make a small modification, i.e. small strip of electrical tape or something similar, to adjust for the difference. I love the Solis, but it may not be needed if the new cover w/integrated light does the job. I'll find out soon!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Have it shipped somewhere else so the brown truck doesn't make a visit to your house....that's what I do. LOL


Ooh. And this from a major Moderator! Love your work and good to see you are one of us!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok I folded and ordered a 3g + Wifi graphite with the burgandy red cover w/light. I didn't jump on the K2 bandwagon when it was released (but won a beautiful K2i here on KindleBoards) so I felt like this was the one to splurge on.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Ok I folded and ordered a 3g + Wifi graphite with the burgandy red cover w/light. I didn't jump on the K2 bandwagon when it was released (but won a beautiful K2i here on KindleBoards) so I felt like this was the one to splurge on.


Hey B Kay...I remember that glorious day!! I was so happy for you. I am actually considering the exact same: Graphite and the Burgundy Cover. Just waiting for my hoarded rewards points to come through.

JUST WONDERING ALL OF YOU ENGINEER TYPES OUT THERE: Do you think the lighted cover will drain the K3 3G battery much...feel free to elaborate!!


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

sjc said:


> Hey B Kay...I remember that glorious day!! I was so happy for you. I am actually considering the exact same: Graphite and the Burgundy Cover. Just waiting for my hoarded rewards points to come through.
> 
> JUST WONDERING ALL OF YOU ENGINEER TYPES OUT THERE: Do you think the lighted cover will drain the K3 3G battery much...feel free to elaborate!!


Probably not much since it's LED. It's going to consume 10's of milliwatts which is nothing.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

The most glorious words I've seen this month:

*Thank you, your order has been placed.*

For my Graphite with Wi-fi, no 3g (don't need it). Oooooh, after two 14 hour work days, it sure feels good to catch up on KB, order a new Kindle and spend my overtime bonus all in one day. LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think we are going to have to start a graphite and burgundy red kover klub soon...

Maybe instead of calling it graphite, we can call it koal so we'll have the koal and kabernet kover klub...

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think we are going to have to start a graphite and burgundy red kover klub soon...
> 
> Maybe instead of calling it graphite, we can call it koal so we'll have the koal and kabernet kover klub...
> 
> L


lol. The Graphite and the Burgundy go so well together. Like a fine wine!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Victorine said:


> My MIL has wanted a Kindle for a while now. With the WiFi only choice, I think we can afford to get her one for Christmas.
> 
> I know it's a little way off, but I'm wondering if we should get her the Granite or the White? What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Many people believe that the darker bezel helps readability by improving the contrast. Can't speak from my own experience, just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

larryb52 said:


> I do one of two things when I buy something online... I either make sure I get home 1st or make sure she has purchased something for herself so I don't feel guilty or get beat silly with the box mine came in


Or u could get it sent to work, which is what I do half the time


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I really wanna order. Keep having to remind myself that I have to pay for school first. (fingers crossed) hopefully it's still in stock in 3 weeks


----------



## fezh (May 11, 2010)

Well, I don't see that the K3 is that much of an improvement.  A little smaller and lighter.  Several fonts, but not as many as I have available using the K2 hacks.  No number keys, and this in a device that relies on location numbers.  The K2 will get you back to Location 3283 a lot faster than the K3 will.  

One month battery instead of 2 weeks - is that a big deal?  Higher contrast display sounds like an incremental but not revolutionary improvement based on what I've read about the new DX.  My Helvetica2 font is pretty darn contrasty.  And who decided to put the controls on the bottom of the K3?  The bottom of my K2 rests on various surfaces and body parts most of the time.  

I do like the lower price point for the wi-fi version.  I have more unread books on my K2 than I could read in 6 months so wi-fi is all I need.  And I like the new button layout.  But replace my K2 with a K3 at this point?  Why spend the money?


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

tempted, and i very well might order one... but i just recently upgraded from K1 to a KDX... and i LOVE IT! the k1's screen seems so small now.


----------



## chefazn (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll skip this, I just got my K2 lol.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would be shocked if they sell out. Happy but shocked


----------



## enigma88 (Jul 8, 2010)

The new color and style make this really tempting but I also just got my K2 (3G) not too long ago. The one big difference I see is the enhanced PDF reader with annotations. Do you think there will ever be an update for the K2 that will allow it to do this as well?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

They're also going to be allowing cyrillic fonts - which is great since I read Russian.

Also, add me to the graphite/burgundy club!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> The Nook is 7.7" high, 4.9" wide, 0.5 inches thick
> 
> the new kindle is 7.5" high, 4.8" wide and .335" thick..
> 
> So.. not sure if the Nook covers coujld be used but they would certainly cover the kindle.. just would remain to be seen if the kindle would stay in the cover and if it would interfere with functions/buttons etc on the kindle..


Ooooooooooh, I didn't think about this. I've been coveting the Alice in Wonderland Nook cover since it was released. Preliminary photo comparison looks like the Nook cover would block at least the bottom row of Kindle buttons, possibly the bottom 2 rows. On the other hand, that .2" in height difference might allow just enough to put in a shim to raise the Kindle up where the buttons aren't blocked.

On the other hand, if I'm going to order a "temporary" cover for the new Kindle to protect it until M-Edge and others come out with new versions, I'd rather spend $25 on the Nook cover that I really like and read the Kindle naked, than $35 on the Amazon cover I don't really like.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think we are going to have to start a graphite and burgundy red kover klub soon...
> 
> Maybe instead of calling it graphite, we can call it koal so we'll have the koal and kabernet kover klub...
> 
> L


I'm in!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think we are going to have to start a graphite and burgundy red kover klub soon...
> 
> Maybe instead of calling it graphite, we can call it koal so we'll have the koal and kabernet kover klub...
> 
> Sounds like a plan!! lol


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

fezh said:


> Well, I don't see that the K3 is that much of an improvement. A little smaller and lighter. Several fonts, but not as many as I have available using the K2 hacks. No number keys, and this in a device that relies on location numbers. The K2 will get you back to Location 3283 a lot faster than the K3 will.
> 
> One month battery instead of 2 weeks - is that a big deal? Higher contrast display sounds like an incremental but not revolutionary improvement based on what I've read about the new DX. My Helvetica2 font is pretty darn contrasty. And who decided to put the controls on the bottom of the K3? The bottom of my K2 rests on various surfaces and body parts most of the time.
> 
> I do like the lower price point for the wi-fi version. I have more unread books on my K2 than I could read in 6 months so wi-fi is all I need. And I like the new button layout. But replace my K2 with a K3 at this point? Why spend the money?


These things are always subjective and everyone will come to a personal decision based on what's right for them. If you're happy with your K2 then that's great. I was happy with mine until I bought the DXG. The difference in the display is significant and as someone who never liked the results of any of the font hacks, it was a welcome improvement. So with the new display, a choice of fonts built in and the graphite bezel (which apart from looking good means no more money spent on skins) and the option to use the (probably) faster wi-fi connection, it all makes the K3 an attractive proposition to me. It'll be nice to have a British instead of American dictionary too!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Just posted this morning on mobileread forums concerning the new narrow buttons and other features by a hands-on tester in the UK:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1032762&postcount=398


----------



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, logistically I can't make the switch. 99% of my books are DRM epub. I was hoping that Amazon would allow epub, even though I knew it was far fetched.


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

I am a pathetic, weak Kindle slave. I caved and bought the 3G version (from the referral link of course . Does anyone happen to know if when you sync your Kindles, if it updates collections too? I just spent the whole morning organizing and I really don't wanna do it again when my new love comes in August...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Join the rest of us weak Kindle slaves. 

Yes, you'll be able to sync your collections. They make it pretty easy.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I succumbed and ordered the Wi-Fi version and a black non-lighted case.

I bought a K1 when they first came out and loved it and used it until the iPad came out. Then I got an iPad and found myself doing all my reading with the iPad (at home) and iPhone (when out). So I gave my K1 to my partner's retired father. I told myself there's no way I would get another Kindle unless it had significant improvements, like faster page turns and whiter background and more contrast.

Well, this one does have those improvements, plus smaller, lighter, and much thinner than the old K1 was, plus I love that it's Wi-Fi only because that's all I need.

I had thought I would be reading with backlit screens from now on; I really like the iPad/iPhone page-turn speed and responsiveness, and the greater contrast. And I'm still going to use them, but I have to admit that when reading the iPad for long periods, my eyes do start to feel the strain. Also, since the K3 is smaller, lighter, and thinner, I can now try taking it with me to work, something I never did with the K1 because I have to carry lots of equipment with me for my job and it seemed too cumbersome to try to shove the K1 in with all the other stuff.

I think Amazon needs to go back to the drawing board with that lighted case. All the photos make it look like it only lights one small corner of the Kindle screen. Besides, for reading in bed I think I'll stick with the iPad. After buying a leather M-Edge for my K1 and an Oberon for my iPad, I decided not to go hog-wild with cases this time around.

I have ambivalent feelings about Amazon's whole Kindle effort. On the one hand, I think they're doing a great job improving the product and pricing it competitively.

On the other hand, as a very early adopter who shelled out 400 bucks, I think it would have been smart for them to offer something like a small discount to upgrade, or at least provide software upgrades for the K1. I hate to sound like the proverbial whiny customer, but it seems to me these things wouldn't have represented much of a sacrifice on Amazon's part. But I guess the fact that I'm buying the K3 demonstrates that they don't need to do those things, so why should they? I just couldn't help feeling a little left behind after my big investment at the start of the project.

But now I'm looking forward to the Kindle's latest iteration. I guess I've joined the ranks of pathetic Kindle slaves!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a wifi graphite burgandy Kindle slave. It's my first one. PC reading has been okay, but now I can't wait!


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Lee said:


> as a very early adopter who shelled out 400 bucks, I think it would have been smart for them to offer something like a small discount to upgrade, or at least provide software upgrades for the K1.


There is a very easy way to get a very big "discount" on your new kindle - sell your old one on eBay. I know, you gave yours away, but my point is that you could probably sell a K1 for at least $100 and so your new kindle would only cost you $39. That seems like a pretty good deal to me. Why should Amazon reinvent the wheel when there are several ways of getting back much of your money? They even provide a way to sell your used kindle right there on the Amazon website.

Would you REALLY prefer that they said they'd give you a $30 discount, rather than making $100 selling it on eBay? I think you want BOTH - a discount on the new one AND still be able to keep the old one (and give it to a relative), and I think that is a bit greedy.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Surrounded by enablers as I am I've changed my cover order to the burgundy one. Leslie's koal and kabernet kover klub has yet another new convert!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Surrounded by enablers as I am I've changed my cover order to the burgundy one. Leslie's koal and kabernet kover klub has yet another new convert!


"You chose wisely . . ."


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Surrounded by enablers as I am I've changed my cover order to the burgundy one. Leslie's koal and kabernet kover klub has yet another new convert!


Um, that would be konvert...


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Those of us with K1s ....  the good news is that the K3 should fit into the K1 Oberon cover, if you have one with velcro. Just buy a new strip of velcro to attach to the K3 and you're crusin' in the shade!

On the other hand, my K1 still works fine; don't use whispernet, don't need text to voice, can convert PDFs to a mobi formatted file if I need to... maybe I'll wait for 6 or 8 months for the K4 to come out, see what it has to offer (or maybe not!    )


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Join the rest of us weak Kindle slaves.
> 
> Yes, you'll be able to sync your collections. They make it pretty easy.


Thanks for letting me know  I was so excited to see the update, I have been dying for collections since February 2009, as I'm sure we all have! Then it hit me that I just spent about two hours doing that with a new Kindle on the way...I'm gonna miss my K2; my first love.

I sure like KindleBoards, very friendly.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

LKRigel said:


> "You chose wisely . . ."


 Indiana Jones and th Last Crusade is one of our favorite movies...Actually all of them are!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> Indiana Jones and th Last Crusade is one of our favorite movies...Actually all of them are!


Even Crystal Skulls or whatever it was called?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Those of us with K1s .... the good news is that the K3 should fit into the K1 Oberon cover, if you have one with velcro. Just buy a new strip of velcro to attach to the K3 and you're crusin' in the shade!
> 
> On the other hand, my K1 still works fine; don't use whispernet, don't need text to voice, can convert PDFs to a mobi formatted file if I need to... maybe I'll wait for 6 or 8 months for the K4 to come out, see what it has to offer (or maybe not!  )


If someone with a K1 Oberon cover gets their K3 and posts pics and it works I may be pushed to order. I guess it will depend on how heavy it makes the K. I'm getting excited. 
deb


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Lee said:


> ...I think Amazon needs to go back to the drawing board with that lighted case. All the photos make it look like it only lights one small corner of the Kindle screen. Besides, for reading in bed I think I'll stick with the iPad. After buying a leather M-Edge for my K1 and an Oberon for my iPad, I decided not to go hog-wild with cases this time around...


I'm a little worried about if the built in light covers enough area of the screen also, Lee. I ordered it, though. I figure if it doesn't work as I expect, I can return it within 30 days. That's the great thing about Amazon. But it is such a good idea, I have to try it.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Surrounded by enablers as I am I've changed my cover order to the burgundy one. Leslie's koal and kabernet kover klub has yet another new convert!


Can I be an honorary member with my orange cover? It's a warm, redish color.

If not, I shall start the Koal and Krush Kover Klub and we shall all duel at dawn with rubber chickens and wrapping paper tubes.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

OK, time to resurrect the Kindle Kolors list which started with in mid-2008 on the Amazon Discussion group when we all had Kindle 1's and the cover choice was meager.  M-edge only had very basic colors and we all got together and suggested our dream colors and wished they would make them.  Funny, but "Koal" is on there but it is black.  We even branched out into patterns.  Bear in mind, this was before anyone was making covers in fashion colors and prints.    Many of the colors actually became reality.  Kindleboards did not even exist at that time.

I was the official "Keeper of the List", so I saved a copy and kept updating it.  Here it is:

"Here is the latest dream Kindle Kolor list as of 4/16/09:

Klaret (deep red)
Koncord (lighter purple)
Kurrant (deeper purple)
Kassis (very deep purple)
Krimson (brighter red)
Kocoa (brown)
Karamel (saddle brown)
Kamel (taupe brown)
Koal (black)
Kelly (green)
Kamouflage (olive green)
Kiwi (bright green)
Kream (off white)
Kloud (pure white)
Kantaloupe (light orange)
Karrot (bright orange)
Krush (dark orange)
Kumquat (yet another shade of orange!)
Kornflower (light blue)
Kobalt (deep blue)
Koin (silver metallic)
Kopper (copper metallic)
Kroesus (gold metallic)
Kiss (hot pink)
Kornsilk (yellow)
Koala (grey) - also for inner lining of all covers
Kucumber (hunter green)
Khristmas (Khristmas tree on Klaret background)
Kocoanut (same color as Kindl)

Krystal Kollection (jeweled):
Karat Krystal (diamond)
Klaret Krystal (ruby)
Kobalt Krystal (sapphire)
Koal Krystal (onyx)
Kelly Krystal (emerald)

Kipling Kollection:
Kenya (zebra print)
Kat (tiger stripes)
Karnivore (leopard print)
Kathmandu (tiger print)

Kollage Kollection:
Kurrency (world money print)
Kaleidoscope (rainbow swirl print)
Kow (black & white cow print)
Kandy Kane (red & white stripes)
Kracker (fireworks)
Konstitution (red, white, & blue stars & stripes)
Kosmic (suns & moons)
Konstellation (stars on night sky)
Kovert (retro Spy vs. Spy from MAD)
Kolors (flags of the world)
Kartoon (Komic Kollage)
Klavier (musical notes)
Klover (shamrock print)
Kolumn (newspaper print)
Kids (stick figure kids that supports an educational cause)
Kandy (mixed hard kandy)
Khocolate (our favorite Kandy bars)
Klip Klop (horses)
Khips and Kards (poker hands)
Klock (beautiful time pieces)"


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh, wow. I thought I was being original and witty when I came up with 'Krush'. I see that I'm not. I'll go sit in the corner and shutup now.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

malligator said:


> Oh, wow. I thought I was being original and witty when I came up with 'Krush'. I see that I'm not. I'll go sit in the corner and shutup now.


Ha ha. Don't do that! We were just dreaming back then, now we actually have "Krush" covers. I have an orange K2 Noreve.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

another Krush person here. Am somehow going to adapt my noreve to somehow fit the k3.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm trying to decide between Krush or Kiwi....


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> another Krush person here. Am somehow going to adapt my noreve to somehow fit the k3.


I'm thinking a strip of that charcoal gray foam stick-on stuff they use to insulate old windows put inside the rails to fill the space on top and bottom? Or stick-on felt strips would be better.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

That list is why I keep coming back to Kindleboards...not only do you have a great (Kollective) sense of humor, but you are SMART.    I love word play.  The Karnivore and Kathmandu made me laugh out loud.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

caseyf6 said:


> That list is why I keep coming back to Kindleboards...not only do you have a great (Kollective) sense of humor, but you are SMART.  I love word play. The Karnivore and Kathmandu made me laugh out loud.


We had a great time putting it together in 2008. I think Leslie and/or Patrizia started it by calling the red M-edge "Klaret" and I started keeping the official list as everyone contributed.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

DD said:


> I'm thinking a strip of that charcoal gray foam stick-on stuff they use to insulate old windows put inside the rails to fill the space on top and bottom? Or stick-on felt strips would be better.


Nice idea. I am also thinking of Velcro dots.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Nice idea. I am also thinking of Velcro dots.


Oh, on the back? I see. Then the rails wouldn't be used at all. Good idea.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

DD said:


> We had a great time putting it together in 2008. I think Leslie and/or Patrizia started it by calling the red M-edge "Klaret" and I started keeping the official list as everyone contributed.


I am surprised that you left one out. When the skin and cover or skin, cover, bag, purse etc. go so well together you have a Kombo.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> I am surprised that you left one out. When the skin and cover or skin, cover, bag, purse etc. go so well together you have a Kombo.


True. We didn't even know what a skin was back then. The only cover choices were the stock black Amazon cover and M-edge Executive. So, this was a list of Kover Kolors we wished could be made.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I remember this! I had my Klaret Kover and loved it.. then had to get a Kocoa Kolored Kover.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I remember this! I had my Klaret Kover and loved it.. then had to get a Kocoa Kolored Kover.


Yep, and there weren't any other colors to be had. No purple, green, nothing. Then, with the growing popularity of the Kindle, the whole market exploded.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

DD said:


> Oh, on the back? I see. Then the rails wouldn't be used at all. Good idea.


I reckon we could use the bottom rails and side one but not the top?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

From the article:



> The new Amazon Kindle Wi-Fi, above, will sell for $139 but connect to the Web only by Wi-Fi. A new model to replace the Kindle 2 will sell for $189 and connect to the Internet through a cellphone network.


Seems like an odd way to describe the new Kindles. I thought it was two new models to replace the Kindle 2, one with Wi-Fi only for $139 and the other adding Wi-Fi for $189. But then I don't write for the NYT!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We have a very long thread about the new Kindles, so I'm going to merge this with it.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I reckon we could use the bottom rails and side one but not the top?


All the controls on the K3 have been moved to the bottom edge - the rails on the K2 Noreve would obscure them.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> All the controls on the K3 have been moved to the bottom edge - the rails on the K2 Noreve would obscure them.


I didn't even think about that! I wonder how Noreve will deal with it. I wonder if the controls are so crowded on the bottom that it will be impossible to have a bottom rail. I hope they won't have to change their design too much.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> All the controls on the K3 have been moved to the bottom edge - the rails on the K2 Noreve would obscure them.


Grrrr. Nothing like built in obsolescence. Noreve will struggle now because that rail is fundamental to their design. And I luv Noreve.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Grrrr. Nothing like built in obsolescence. Noreve will struggle now because that rail is fundamental to their design. And I luv Noreve.


This is the new layout:









They would have to put very small rails either side. I suppose it could be done but I'm not sure it would be as secure as the current version.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmm, that was clever of you lynjeakel!  Wonder why they put the earphone jack on the bottom?  I usually rest the bottom of the kindle on something (usually me!) when reading so have a 'jack' sticking out isnt a great thing.

Companies must hate it when they develop a great product, spend time on patenting it, then the (kindle)design is changed and they have to go back to scratch!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Hmmm, that was clever of you lynjeakel! Wonder why they put the earphone jack on the bottom? I usually rest the bottom of the kindle on something (usually me!) when reading so have a 'jack' sticking out isnt a great thing.
> 
> Companies must hate it when they develop a great product, spend time on patenting it, then the (kindle)design is changed and they have to go back to scratch!


The earphone jack on the bottom is a very poor design, I struggled with it on my Palm Treo phone and it was one of the features I was glad to be rid of! Fortunately, I'm not one who often listens to MP3s on his Kindle so it won't bother me that much.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The earphone jack on the bottom is a very poor design, I struggled with it on my Palm Treo phone and it was one of the features I was glad to be rid of! Fortunately, I'm not one who often listens to MP3s on his Kindle so it won't bother me that much.


Also I have been known to continue reading on my Kindle while charging it. It would have been a lot more convenient to attach the cord from the top or side, than from the bottom of the Kindle. It looks like that was not changed. So, when reading the Kindle while charging, it needs to be held so that the bottom does not rest on anything.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You could rotate the screen so that the plug-ins are to the top, but would have to watch page turns.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

intinst said:


> You could rotate the screen so that the plug-ins are to the top, but would have to watch page turns.


I hadn't thought of that, believe it or not. Thanks! I'll try it.


----------



## tikitorch (Jul 7, 2010)

intinst said:


> You could rotate the screen so that the plug-ins are to the top, but would have to watch page turns.


good idea


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just ordered the 3G in graphite (using the KB affiliate link, of course!)... no estimated delivery date though. Hopefully I didn't wait too long to guarantee delivery from the first batch!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

911jason said:


> Just ordered the 3G in graphite (using the KB affiliate link, of course!)... no estimated delivery date though. Hopefully I didn't wait too long to guarantee delivery from the first batch!


I wished I had thought of doing that myself. I guess I was just so excited at the time that I couldn't think straight, I just jumped in as quickly as possible. I would cancel and re-order using the affiliate link, but I'm afraid I will lose my place in line! When I order my case I will be using the affiliate though!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> All the controls on the K3 have been moved to the bottom edge - the rails on the K2 Noreve would obscure them.


I had not thought of that. I love the way my Kindle looks in the Noreve cover. I don't want to have corner straps and I hate Velcro. Unless Noreve can overcome the problem I'll probably stick with the rail system.


----------

